# EMC - Everest Metals Corporation



## daaussie (13 September 2006)

Given the huge interest and recent 5-fold increase in uranium prices, I could not help but look at uranium floats like UTO and many others. Their premium listing prices has been quite amazing, sometimes 400% on the day of listing compared with the pre-listing price.
I decided to give UraniumSA a go as the business plan and properties held seem to be very interesting. I am not sure if I will get the shares given the high interest in uranium stocks, and the fact that I came in on 12Sep06 (closing date 29Sep2006).
Anyone else have opinions or investing in this float?


----------



## nizar (13 September 2006)

*Re: UraniumSA Float (www.uraniumsa.com.au) ASX code: USA*



			
				daaussie said:
			
		

> Given the huge interest and recent 5-fold increase in uranium prices, I could not help but look at uranium floats like UTO and many others. Their premium listing prices has been quite amazing, sometimes 400% on the day of listing compared with the pre-listing price.
> I decided to give UraniumSA a go as the business plan and properties held seem to be very interesting. I am not sure if I will get the shares given the high interest in uranium stocks, and the fact that I came in on 12Sep06 (closing date 29Sep2006).
> Anyone else have opinions or investing in this float?




sorry to say this but u will miss out for sure, u had to apply in the first few days/weeks except if u had priority
it will open at 60-70c, offer price at 20c


----------



## dj_420 (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

hey nizar

i have held MTN for couple weeks. even though we are receiving our prospectus later will we still be able to get in??

i believe this is going to be oversubscribed and very hard to get shares even though we have priority.

its going to be a rush to the bank for MTN shareholders


----------



## powerkoala (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

i sent my application way earlier... on 7th of sept.
but i just realized that i sent using public offer on their website.
i suppose to sent using the priority form which not arrive til now   
i wonder what happen to mine.


----------



## Realist (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I own MTN shares and got a letter about this, but I assume my priority offer is still to come, is this right?

So I should get in right?  

when does USA actually list?


----------



## powerkoala (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

They said, closing date 29 sept and listing on 9 oct.
maybe earlier if oversubscribe... like toro before.
well, just hoping my application is processed


----------



## Realist (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Here is the answer from the website...

Marathon Resources and Stellar Resources Shareholders please note: 

For Shareholders on the register on Friday 1st September 2006, the Replacement Prospectus and  Priority Offer Application Form personalised with your details will be posted to you today Tuesday 12th of September 2006. 

If you are intending to apply for shares, you need to complete the personalised Priority Offer Application Form and return it as soon as possible to the address indicated on the Form. Payment may be made by BPay.as per the instructions on your personalised Form. If you use BPay you will not need to return the personalised Priority Offer Application Form.


----------



## Beethoven (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Here is the answer from the website...
> 
> Marathon Resources and Stellar Resources Shareholders please note:
> 
> ...




Has anyone got the priority offer?? I still havn't got mine yet


----------



## Realist (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> Has anyone got the priority offer?? I still havn't got mine yet





It was mailed Sept 12th, that is yesterday - so give it a few days!

Friday may be an estimate.


----------



## powerkoala (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Does anybody know the system for acquiring this share?
What happen if the quota for priority offer is oversubscribe?
Will they take the quota from public offer to fullfill it or they reject it?


----------



## Archinos (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> ...Payment may be made by BPay.as per the instructions on your personalised Form. If you use BPay you will not need to return the personalised Priority Offer Application Form....



 Oh this is really good news ... so it can all be done electronically?


----------



## daaussie (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hi, so does this mean that my application which was submitted yesterday is too late because of over subscription on the public offer?

Damn!
i was looking forward to the premium!

PS I hope your wrong!


----------



## powerkoala (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

if my application on 6 sept is rejected, then yours as well   
that's why i'm thinking to send again through priority offer..


----------



## shinobi346 (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I hope with the money they get they spend a bit more on their server. 

Theres been some discussion on this share in the MTN thread in case you don't know and want to see what other members have been saying.


----------



## dj_420 (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

the fact is that if the offer was sent to MTN shareholders yesterday that means there is going to be a massive rush when ppl get their mail. i dont know how they could make it fairer but it seems to me to be if you are lucky you get shares.

hopefully with their server been down on their website it stops some ppl applying for shares!!

there seems to quite a lot of coverage on this one, much more than UKL and that opened at 45 cents, 25 cents float.

i think USA will be a big market opener


----------



## shinobi346 (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I've got 2 copies of their prospectus downloaded about a week back but what I want to confirm is the bpay thing because if they accept those then I'll have to move my $ to another account. Not that it would affect the order the apps are processed but I'm taking it they will credit our bank accounts only for the shares we get and not take it all then refund it back.


----------



## YELNATS (13 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				cathers_420 said:
			
		

> the fact is that if the offer was sent to MTN shareholders yesterday that means there is going to be a massive rush when ppl get their mail. i dont know how they could make it fairer but it seems to me to be if you are lucky you get shares.
> 
> hopefully with their server been down on their website it stops some ppl applying for shares!!
> 
> ...




I got my USA offer and mailed it straight off. I got thousands of MTN's so I should get priority. Hopefully it'll be a big winner even with Tom Phillips at the helm and not another Misubishi. Regards YN.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Sorry guys ,plse excuse my ignorance: But apart from this share being a start-up IPO ,& that it has a few tenements to explore (as stated in the prospectus) ,what "Red Spot Specials"  things have I missed ,that should make me want to buy this share? Perhaps I'm not as manic as others on this board.


----------



## nizar (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Sorry guys ,plse excuse my ignorance: But apart from this share being a start-up IPO ,& that it has a few tenements to explore (as stated in the prospectus) ,what "Red Spot Specials"  things have I missed ,that should make me want to buy this share? Perhaps I'm not as manic as others on this board.




no worries

they have the australian representative of CNNC on their board as a director; CNNC is Chinese National Nuclear Company, the monopoly uranium buying group on china, any uranium sales goes through these guys

the guy thats on their board is the same one that stitched up the deal btw CNNC and was it UXA?? back in april

why would he be on USA board?? i reckon their will be some corporate play, maybe a takeover by CNNC or maybe just a 50% stake, for 30mil? 40mil?

im not sure but the way i see it the potential is enormous

i also read some (positive) media articles in the age and mine site, surely that wont hurt

with the uranium spot price firing up again it almost reminds me of march/april, when u mentioned "olympic dam style" to get a 30% jump in sp ie. redport, and the times when u change ur name from GWE (great western exploration) to URA (uran limited) and the share price immediately GOES UP FROM 10C TO 40C!!! for a NAME CHANGE!!! Thats the kind of U fever that seems to be returning, and thats exactly why i reckon we will open at 60-70c on the open


----------



## Realist (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Well I bought mine on BPay this morning.

I assume it will go through. And I'll get them.

I am not as excited about this as others are, and I may infact sell the first day they are listed if they go up much.

We'll wait an see anyway.

So to confirm they list October 9 at 20 cents.  When or what price are others thinking of selling?

What is a conservative estimate of what they will close at after 1 days trading?


----------



## Realist (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> thats exactly why i reckon we will open at 60-70c on the open




Wel I can't help but be sceptical and less optimistic.

But my god will the champagne corks be popping if I get some and you are right!


----------



## nizar (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Realist though somewhat irrelevant to this thread, is it okay if i ask u what u do and which company u work for?

U keep boasting about how u make big money and millions, so im just curious, but if u want to withold that info, then thats cool as well

More on the topic; based on what has happened to other uranium floats this year, i reckon this will peak on the first day or the following days... do no point holding for 1month IMO, unless u believe there will be takeover/merger btw the CNNC link or that they their initial drill results will be good...

But remembers toro's results and be wary..


----------



## Realist (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I do IT sales, I sell software, I work for a US company in Sydney.

I do not boast about making big money and I am no millionaire, but I have made a good salary these past few years, however I lose my job soon. Offshoring - knew it was coming a year out - hence why I post here so much.    

IT sales is highly paid, but highly stressful and not much fun really..

And to live in Sydney costs alot, I'm pretty comfortable financially, I'm gonna take 5 motnhs off go to Thailand, Europe and NZ.

As you know I do not own a house, no mortgage low rent and money in shares = freedom!    

I agree about USA. I may sell 5 minutes after listing..  :


----------



## dj_420 (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Im still waiting on my priority form
Cant believe the length of time it takes for post to get to me,
I live on the central coast nsw, north of sydney.

i have spoken to computershare who assure me that my form HAS been mailed, and they have now sent another one, which will take another 4-5 working days. to even fax the document will take 4-5 working days.  

they could not even tell me my billing code as they dont have the documents.   

ive spoken to both the tollfree number and mgt in adelaide, every person i talk to has no idea of what is going on.

oh well this is my whinge for the day, i find it very frustrating that i will miss out on these shares due to AUSTRALIA POST been the complete waste of time service that they are. i could have driven down to adelaide and back to get my own bloody priority form. So much for priority!

when i checked the mail this morning i had only today received the takeover offer for MTN that others had received almost two weeks ago. again i blame australia post.


----------



## Realist (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Patience my friend. I got mine yesterday.

There's plenty of time.


----------



## powerkoala (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I don't have mine either.
Live in melbourne, and only junk mail on the mailbox.
Is there anybody in melbourne got this offer already?


----------



## Archinos (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				cathers_420 said:
			
		

> Im still waiting on my priority form
> Cant believe the length of time it takes for post to get to me,
> ....i checked the mail this morning i had only today received the takeover offer for MTN that others had received almost two weeks ago. again i blame australia post.



Ditto that - how disappointed was I to open the envelope and see the "REJECT". That's how I felt.


----------



## feeding_the_fire (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Really, they rejected your application already?


----------



## Realist (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				feeding_the_fire said:
			
		

> Really, they rejected your application already?




Nah, he is saying he got the Marathon "Reject" letter about Crosbys takeover.

I got that about 1 day before the USA letter though, so it coming!!


----------



## Archinos (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Nah, he is saying he got the Marathon "Reject" letter about Crosbys takeover.
> 
> I got that about 1 day before the USA letter though, so it coming!!




Sorry for the confusion. Yeah it was Marathon Reject letter re Crosby.
Looks like it'll be Monday for me then...
cheers


----------



## deftfear (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I'm in country victoria and I got mine today so I don't know why people in Melbourne haven't got theirs yet, as mail usually takes an extra day to get here. I also go my reject letter yesterday, so it seems that comes one day before the priority offer.


----------



## Beethoven (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hmm I think there is still a chance to get shares in this offer.  I read that if this company is fully subscribed than they will release 61.2 million shares  instead of 30 million .

Here is the article 

http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,23636,20349987-462,00.html


----------



## wealthyshare (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Do you guys think any chances for public offer even when they cashed my cheque on the 8th Sept?


----------



## etrader1 (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				wealthyshare said:
			
		

> Do you guys think any chances for public offer even when they cashed my cheque on the 8th Sept?




hi wealthyshare,

They will cash all cheques regardless float is oversubscribed or not. Mine was cashed as well but it does not guarantee we will get an allocation. We can ring the share registry a few days after close of the offer to check if we're one of the lucky ones.  

Goodluck!


----------



## dubiousinfo (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I do IT sales, I sell software, I work for a US company in Sydney.
> 
> I do not boast about making big money and I am no millionaire, but I have made a good salary these past few years, however I lose my job soon. Offshoring - knew it was coming a year out - hence why I post here so much.







Are the initials W G ?


----------



## wealthyshare (15 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				etrader1 said:
			
		

> hi wealthyshare,
> 
> They will cash all cheques regardless float is oversubscribed or not. Mine was cashed as well but it does not guarantee we will get an allocation. We can ring the share registry a few days after close of the offer to check if we're one of the lucky ones.
> 
> Goodluck!



what do you think about Mantra Resources?


----------



## dubiousinfo (16 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

From today's Australian:



> Uranium ticks down
> 
> HAS the uranium tide shifted? Eromanga Uranium, a spin-off by Maximus Resources, has had to extend its $15 million IPO after being open a month and also bring in CommSec as joint sponsoring broker with Camerons. This is a great sea change from May when Toro Energy offered $18 million worth of shares and was deluged with cheques totalling $63.6 million.
> 
> It could be that $15 million is now a bit rich for market sentiment; perhaps Polaris Metals and Washington Resources have priced their uranium spin-off more keenly, with investors being asked for a much more modest $4 million to get Northern Uranium off and running. Northern has 13,150sqkm of tenements in the Northern Territory and Western Australia


----------



## nizar (16 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				wealthyshare said:
			
		

> what do you think about Mantra Resources?




*5,000sq km of land in Tanzania
*OMC spin-off
*Good history of drilling and high grades have been found
*Raising only $6.4million ---> market cap of only $6.4million on listing

U cant go wrong at such a cheap market cap, and UKL listed at 100% premium, so they havent ALL gone badly. Even in the midst of toro, Aura Energy AEE flopped...

So it shows that u must be selective in what u choose to invest in, but even so, the risk/rewards look good. The worst uranium float went to 19c on the first day from 20c offer price, and the best 80c from 20c, thats pretty good odds

20% loss/300% gain, and everything else has been in btw

And for the record, toro floated 24th March, not in May as quoted in the Australian. If it had floated in May, it wouldnt have done as well i reckon...


----------



## shinobi346 (16 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> From today's Australian:





I would say it is more due to its ties with maxim us than the market sentiment towards uranium explorers.


----------



## etrader1 (16 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				shinobi346 said:
			
		

> I would say it is more due to its ties with maxim us than the market sentiment towards uranium explorers.




hi shinobi,

Care to elaborate on its ties with Maximus turning off potential investors? Would be happy to hear your views. I thought they got a pretty good sized tenement but to raise $15M might be asking a bit much given there are other U companies floating at the same time (USA and MRU).

Thanks.


----------



## Realist (16 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Any wild guesses what USA will close for after day 1 of trading?   


35 cents??

(pure guess)


----------



## shinobi346 (17 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

It is based on the performance of their shares.

It came out on the market almost a year ago and while it had a short spurt upon listing it has seldomly been over its IPO price of 20c.

The current price is 12.5c, highest is 24c and the lowest, 10c. 

Current shareholders get priority in the new venture but with these figures I'm not surprised at the less than stampeding interest. I know how I felt when I got the app form, 'Do I want to put more money into this company'?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				etrader1 said:
			
		

> hi shinobi,
> 
> Care to elaborate on its ties with Maximus turning off potential investors? Would be happy to hear your views. I thought they got a pretty good sized tenement but to raise $15M might be asking a bit much given there are other U companies floating at the same time (USA and MRU).
> 
> Thanks.





There has never been a clearer example of how some management are just pure gold when it comes to spin offs, and some well ****e,


FDL spun off its gold and uranium interests into MXR so it could focus on its diamond interests. 

Now MXR is spinning out its Uranium interests into Erogama so that it can focus on its gold interests, It will be a poor float that will struggle,

Compare FDL's efforts to that of GIR, spun out UTO 20C TO 80 FIRST DAY!, ALSO spun out RHI 20c to $1 after a few weeks, it had a few more spin outs, can't remember,


FDL had the largest land holding in S.A. of any small spec company and all they do is put together piss poor floats, avoid EROGAMA IMO, so much better on the mkt


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Just checked my PO Box,

Got my U SA application,

Did the BPAY thing,

It said that applications can only be scalled back by 5% or rejected, so I thought it best to put in a small application of $4000, very little chance of that being rejected (I hope)

Good luck to others


----------



## Riles (20 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Yeah, I also applied for 20,000 shares ($4000)
If I hold for 3 months will pick up 10,000 options @25c

My hope is for the price to be around 50c in 15 months.
Total outlay would be $6500 for 30,000 shares worth $15,000... with 50% CGT concession to boot.

Here's hoping it all works out


----------



## Realist (20 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> It said that applications can only be scalled back by 5% or rejected, so I thought it best to put in a small application of $4000, very little chance of that being rejected (I hope)




Actually I thought it was "The application can be scaled back to at most 5% of the total shares available".


----------



## pragmatic (20 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hi Shinobi346

It is based on the performance of their shares.

It came out on the market almost a year ago and while it had a short spurt upon listing it has seldomly been over its IPO price of 20c.

The current price is 12.5c, highest is 24c and the lowest, 10c. 

Current shareholders get priority in the new venture but with these figures I'm not surprised at the less than stampeding interest. I know how I felt when I got the app form, 'Do I want to put more money into this company'?

Do you mind clarifying what you mean about your above statement ?


----------



## dj_420 (20 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

if the public offer is oversubscribed then they will scale back the amount of shares offered in the priority offer.

i think its a safeguard to make sure the greatest amount of shares aere offered for sale


----------



## dj_420 (20 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

sorry pragmatic thought you meant realists statement not shinobi

i agree, can you pls clarify your statement shinobi
they havent floated yet are you talking about another company


----------



## YELNATS (20 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				dj_420 said:
			
		

> sorry pragmatic thought you meant realists statement not shinobi
> 
> i agree, can you pls clarify your statement shinobi
> they havent floated yet are you talking about another company



I think Shinobi is referring to Eromanga not UraniumSA. Refer to posts #37 & #39 0f Sept 16. Regards. YN


----------



## pragmatic (20 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YELNATS said:
			
		

> I think Shinobi is referring to Eromanga not UraniumSA. Refer to posts #37 & #39 0f Sept 16. Regards. YN




 Yep, now it makes sense. Thanks.

I saw Eromanga in Commsec as upcoming float which closes on 14 Sep.  However I saw in another website investsmart.com.au which co-sponsors the ipo, the close date as 16 Sep.  From this, it would seem the float is struggling to find funds, especially for $15 mio which is the reason for the extension.  It shows that there are too many uranium floats at the same time means we have to be selective.

Interestingly, I spoke to the USA sponsoring broker, lands kirwan tong and asked when we will know our application outcome.  I was told the response has been fantastic. 

Hopefully, for those who successfully subscribed will make a bundle.


----------



## YELNATS (20 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				pragmatic said:
			
		

> Yep, now it makes sense. Thanks.
> 
> Interestingly, I spoke to the USA sponsoring broker, lands kirwan tong and asked when we will know our application outcome.  I was told the response has been fantastic.
> 
> Hopefully, for those who successfully subscribed will make a bundle.




I hope so too. Fingers crossed. YN


----------



## daaussie (21 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

fingers crossed, hope I get some USA shares that I applied for. 
I fear that I won't get them for applying too late. 
the cut off is on 29 Sep from memory, 
so not much longer to go!
Then we find out how much $$$ we make  
if i get the shares


----------



## feeding_the_fire (25 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Float closed oversibscribed today.

http://www.uraniumsa.com.au/index.html

Now the bit where we all sit back and cross our fingers!


----------



## Sean K (25 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I didn't get any docs from MTN for this.    Missed out unfort. Good luck to you guys who got in. Should list well.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				kennas said:
			
		

> I didn't get any docs from MTN for this.    Missed out unfort. Good luck to you guys who got in. Should list well.




Kennas ,I must admit I'm stuffing around with this IPO issue -I've written out a cheque for $4K sealed the envolope with a tender kiss ,but I'm still procrastinating . Perhaps if things where not so busy yesterday ,then you would have convinced me at the Melbourne gathering.Decisions decisions......   :bricks1:


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (25 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				3 veiws of a secret said:
			
		

> Kennas ,I must admit I'm stuffing around with this IPO issue -I've written out a cheque for $4K sealed the envolope with a tender kiss ,but I'm still procrastinating . Perhaps if things where not so busy yesterday ,then you would have convinced me at the Melbourne gathering.Decisions decisions......   :bricks1:





I can help with the decision, the float closed heavily oversubscribed today, so no point applying (hope I got my allocation) 

Also there was a meet in melb?


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (25 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

YT ,Well I wish you well........my main problem was the emphasis of mining stocks gathering in my portfolio......and with another uranium stock in the book, just tilted me away.  G'luck with the smash 'n' grab profit!
Re: meet in Melbourne I thought it was held yesterday ????? if wrong well seems my active mind has been distracted with assumptions and presumptions......as Benny Hill once said to 'assume' makes an ass out of u and me


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Also there was a meet in melb?




Sorry no share content but YT try this link.....
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=75107#post75107

Just too tired to backtrack last nite......


----------



## Sean K (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Also there was a meet in melb?




Yep, there was a meeting between kennas and um, kennas. Looking to Oct to try again. It was advert for a while...just thought you weren't interested...sorry.   

Sorry this is on the wrong thread, will get off it now.


----------



## Realist (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

China eyes uranium explorersBy Richard Sproull
September 26, 2006 12:00am

CHINA's monopoly uranium buyer has flagged its interest in buying a chunk of Australia's yellowcake mining industry by reaching out to small blue-sky explorers in South Australia.

Xu Gang, the Australian representative of China National Nuclear Corporation, said his organisation was "very serious" about getting involved in uranium mining and exploration as more nuclear reactors came on line in China. 

Mr Xu said there would be a "real shortage" of uranium ore "in a few years" and demand would be met by mines in Australia or Africa. 

"Whoever can get there first will help the relationship, will fulfil (the role of) the long-term supplier," he said after arriving in Adelaide yesterday. 

The government-owned CNNC controls much of China's nuclear industry. Mr Xu, based in Beijing, has taken a seat on the board of blue-sky uranium miner UraniumSA but said CNNC did not have a stake in the company "at this moment". 

UraniumSA, which has 17 uranium exploration licences in the Gawler Craton, revealed yesterday that its $6million public float had closed heavily oversubscribed. The company is chaired by former Mitsubishi boss Tom Phillips.


----------



## Realist (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

This one was up 4 cents (20%) at the most and is now up only 1.5 cents.

Any thoughts on how USA will go compared to WTN?

Uranium miner lists at premium
September 26, 2006 12:16pm

PERTH-based uranium explorer Western Uranium Ltd began trading at 23 cents on the Australian Stock Exchange (ASX) today, in a promising debut.

The stock opened three cents above the initial public offer (IPO) price of 20 cents a share.

With worldwide demand for uranium increasing, Western Uranium raised $3 million in an oversubscribed IPO when it offered 15 million shares last month.

The newest face in the Australian resource sector was founded to explore and exploit the 60.1 square kilometre Coppermine Bore Project in Western Australia's north, in a joint venture with Prairie Downs Metals Ltd.

Western Uranium has the right to earn a 50 per cent interest in Coppermine Bore through the expenditure of $1 million on the project and a further 25 per cent interest after spending another $2 million.

At 1210 AEST Western Uranium shares were trading at 22 cents, up 10 per cent, after trading as high as 24 cents.


----------



## nizar (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> This one was up 4 cents (20%) at the most and is now up only 1.5 cents.
> 
> Any thoughts on how USA will go compared to WTN?




Yes. It will eat it alive
Remember 60-70c is my prediction, u read it here first!

It seems u dont understand what having a representative of CNNC on your board actually means. It means there it a done deal. Remember HMR deal (with MGA) was done 6 months before it was announced to the market. I have no reason to believe otherwise with CNNC and USA. Just speculation of a takeover from canadians/chinese made SAU go from the teens to 39.5c. USA has a very valid reason to fire. With media covrage, and the offer closing early oversubscribed, its like toro all over again.

Im almost thinking 60-70c is conservative. This could be the float of the year and could even rival UTO in terms of first day gains (that hit 80c from 20c)


----------



## Realist (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Yes. It will eat it alive
> Remember 60-70c is my prediction, u read it here first!




Well I do hope you are right...


----------



## radio-active man (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

The big question is when do we find out if our subscription has been filled.


----------



## wealthyshare (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

have a look at this, we might have a good chance to get in, 61.2mil shares instead of 30mil.
http://www.miningnews.net/storyview.asp?storyid=66147&sectionsource=s0


----------



## radio-active man (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

wealthyshare,

r u able to post the entire article.


----------



## Beethoven (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				radio-active man said:
			
		

> wealthyshare,
> 
> r u able to post the entire article.




read my post on page 2 of USA.


----------



## daaussie (26 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

wow, i picked it good this time. last month i predicted a huge rise in LVL - and yeah it went from 2cents to 5 cents soon after. 
i hope i got USA shares.
hmmm 50-60 cents ! that seems very good for my shares (if i get them!)


----------



## shinobi346 (28 September 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I think when they closed early they had already reached the 61 million mark in the bank account it went to. Now they will priortize giving the shares to the blue and yellow forms and then whats left to the white ones.


----------



## Beethoven (1 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Anyone know when we get our allocated shares if we get them?


----------



## Realist (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hey, I notice I have 30,000 USA shares on my Commsec list today.

The price is ZERO cents.

So obviously I got my shares!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I've heard that by Monday 9th if you haven't got em, you ain't getting em


----------



## Realist (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Monday will be an exciting day!

Did you get yours YT?  Do you use commsec?

Mine just popped up today...


----------



## Beethoven (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

woohoo i got mine as well .  Don't they list on the 9th?


----------



## powerkoala (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

havent got mine yet...
anybody using etrade and apply for usa?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Monday will be an exciting day!
> 
> Did you get yours YT?  Do you use commsec?
> 
> Mine just popped up today...




I do use Commsec, but MTN was held in one of my Patos accounts, so Priority application will obviously go there, as of today its not yet there


----------



## feeding_the_fire (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Damn... missed out! Rang ComputerShare... my refund cheque will be posted out 6th Oct. @x*$!!!!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				feeding_the_fire said:
			
		

> Damn... missed out! Rang ComputerShare... my refund cheque will be posted out 6th Oct. @x*$!!!!




Were you a priority application or normal?


----------



## radio-active man (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

yeeeeehaaaaa!

I was fully filled 
applied via the priority offer thru MTN
shares have appeared in commsec

can not wait for day 1...


----------



## Broadside (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I missed out, sent my money on 18th September as Marathon shareholder after Aussie Post and computershare f@cked me around for 4 days   

pretty disappointing it came down to a lottery who got their mail first


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Broadside said:
			
		

> I missed out, sent my money on 18th September as Marathon shareholder after Aussie Post and computershare f@cked me around for 4 days
> 
> pretty disappointing it came down to a lottery who got their mail first





Damn thats bad luck, realist applied on the 15th (being the friday before the 18th being the monday) so literally the business day prior and got filled,

Did you do the BPAY or did you post it back?

I did BPAY on 18th morning........ so I'm bloody nervous/anxious!!!!!!!!


----------



## radio-active man (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

yt,

i did the bpay thing on the night of 14/9/06.


----------



## Broadside (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I B payed YT

pretty disappointing and the Friday before I was talking to computershare for a couple of hours, they promised me they would email me the priority application form since it hadn't arrived in the post, needless to say I never got it


----------



## Beethoven (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Broadside said:
			
		

> I B payed YT
> 
> pretty disappointing and the Friday before I was talking to computershare for a couple of hours, they promised me they would email me the priority application form since it hadn't arrived in the post, needless to say I never got it




how many shares did you apply for?


----------



## powerkoala (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

same thing here....
i got the priority offer very late.... 
around 20th sept....
that's screw me up now....


----------



## Broadside (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

20,000 shares $4000


----------



## feeding_the_fire (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I was just a public application - probably explains why I missed out!


----------



## Plan B (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> havent got mine yet...
> anybody using etrade and apply for usa?




I am with ETRADE.....

I have all of mine that i applied for.....(priority offer)..... i used B/PAY on the morning of the 14/09/06.


----------



## Devil_Star (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Bad news for me. I was told by CPU all the public offers and broker offers will be turned down. All filled by priority. Damn, even I sent out my application on 6th Sept!   !


----------



## powerkoala (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Devil_Star said:
			
		

> Bad news for me. I was told by CPU all the public offers and broker offers will be turned down. All filled by priority. Damn, even I sent out my application on 6th Sept!   !





is it true ?
i called them earlier, but they still don't know about it and told me to wait til 6 oct.
Damn.. i also send on 6 sept


----------



## wealthyshare (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Devil_Star said:
			
		

> Bad news for me. I was told by CPU all the public offers and broker offers will be turned down. All filled by priority. Damn, even I sent out my application on 6th Sept!   !



Thats not fair, prospectus states 21mil to priority offer and 9 mil to public offer, even said if priority offer over subscribed of 21 mil then the rest of those applicants will be treated as public offer clients.


----------



## Gspot (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I hadn't received my priority offer form by friday, so I had computershare fax me the form. I sent it back by airbag straight away, with a cheque for $20,000. MISSED OUT!  Again I will have to sit back and watch what could have been.


----------



## wealthyshare (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				feeding_the_fire said:
			
		

> I was just a public application - probably explains why I missed out!



Hey dont be disappointed, wait till the 6 oct, you might get in.


----------



## Devil_Star (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> is it true ?
> i called them earlier, but they still don't know about it and told me to wait til 6 oct.
> Damn.. i also send on 6 sept




I called them every two days. Only today, a CPU guy read some description to me suggesting me to wait for the return cheque. I hope he's wrong. anyway, will know the next monday or tuesday when i receive the letter.


----------



## wealthyshare (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

so far only priority offer got allocated, public offer will be annouced by the 6 Oct. Good luck


----------



## wealthyshare (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Devil_Star said:
			
		

> I called them every two days. Only today, a CPU guy read some description to me suggesting me to wait for the return cheque. I hope he's wrong. anyway, will know the next monday or tuesday when i receive the letter.



dont give up your hope as yet, i also spoke to a guy @ CPU two weeks ago, i wasn't sure that was true or not , he said i wll be allocated for some, i applied under Public offer.


----------



## Devil_Star (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				wealthyshare said:
			
		

> Thats not fair, prospectus states 21mil to priority offer and 9 mil to public offer, even said if priority offer over subscribed of 21 mil then the rest of those applicants will be treated as public offer clients.




I know. I asks for 75,000 shares in my public application, just hoping to get in by 1/3. See how bad i feel when the cpu guy told me that.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

This has to be one of the most anticipated IPO's I've heard of,

So much interest, so much effort, 

I better have got some


----------



## Broadside (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				wealthyshare said:
			
		

> dont give up your hope as yet, i also spoke to a guy @ CPU two weeks ago, i wasn't sure that was true or not , he said i wll be allocated for some, i applied under Public offer.




Computershare told me 2 days ago when they looked up my details I had some, but couldn't say how many...today they said I got nothing.  Hope it turns out differently for you.  Anyway why didn't priority shareholders who missed out have a chance in the public allocation?  I wasn't greedy just wanted $4000 of shares.  Oh well that's life at least my AGS is flying.


----------



## Devil_Star (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> This has to be one of the most anticipated IPO's I've heard of,
> 
> So much interest, so much effort,
> 
> I better have got some




I believe it will not beat TOE and ENR because of the timing factor, but should be of better performance than the other new U IPOs.


----------



## Realist (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

So for those that got shares what is your strategy?

Sell for a quick profit day 1?

Hold for years?

I heard you get 30c options if you hold for 3 months is that right?


----------



## deftfear (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> So for those that got shares what is your strategy?
> 
> Sell for a quick profit day 1?
> 
> ...




It's 1 option for 2 shares held at a 25c exercise price after 3 months. Does this mean you have to hold for the whole 3 months, or if you are on the share register at that date you get the options?


----------



## YELNATS (4 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Hey, I notice I have 30,000 USA shares on my Commsec list today.
> 
> The price is ZERO cents.
> 
> So obviously I got my shares!!




Yes I got my 20,000 as well. Applied as a MTN priority holder & paid by BPay evening of Sept 14. Should have applied for more though. Regards YN.


----------



## Beethoven (5 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				deftfear said:
			
		

> It's 1 option for 2 shares held at a 25c exercise price after 3 months. Does this mean you have to hold for the whole 3 months, or if you are on the share register at that date you get the options?




These options are loyalty options so yes you will have to hold them for the whole 3 months.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I'm still not sure ? ? ? ? ? 

Probably not a good sign, they were allocated 2 days ago to everyone else so looks like I missed out   

Here's hoping


----------



## Beethoven (5 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> I'm still not sure ? ? ? ? ?
> 
> Probably not a good sign, they were allocated 2 days ago to everyone else so looks like I missed out
> 
> Here's hoping




Maybe you should ring up computershare? they would probably give you an answer straight away   .  Hope you get them


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (5 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hey thanks Beethoven, I do to


Computershare told me yes I have got them, but for some reason they haven't been allocated to me yet and are chasing this up???????????????

So I'm waiting, I think by tomorrow I'll know


----------



## Realist (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

This floats today unless I am sadly mistaken.

So say you have 10,000 shares at 20c and the price goes to 30c.

You make $1000 or 50%.

If you hold for 3 months and the price stays at 30c you make $1000 plus $250 because of the 2 for 1 options at 25c. So $1250. Or 61.25%.

Hmm, what are peoples strategies for this one? it is a tricky situation.


----------



## Realist (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I think talk of 60c or 70c today is unrealistic.

28c is my closing price guess.

I'll be more than happy to be proved wrong of course!   :


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> This floats today unless I am sadly mistaken.




You =   

Not floating today  :


----------



## deftfear (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> This floats today unless I am sadly mistaken.
> 
> So say you have 10,000 shares at 20c and the price goes to 30c.
> 
> ...




I am thinking about selling on the first day and rebuying in 2 months time, hopefully at a lower price. Problem with this strategy is if the price keeps going up, I probably won't buy back in just for the extra options.


----------



## Realist (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> You =
> 
> Not floating today  :





when does it float?


----------



## Beethoven (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> when does it float?




lol next week


----------



## Realist (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> lol next week





 

Bastards, I wanted to make alot of money today!!


----------



## YELNATS (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> These options are loyalty options so yes you will have to hold them for the whole 3 months.




Not according to the USA Replacement Prospective which reads "It is the intention of the Company to issue Loyalty Options to Shareholders on the register some 3 months after the date of ASX listing." (bottom of page 6). ie. there is no mention of having to be on the register for the whole 3 months. Regards YN.


----------



## YELNATS (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YELNATS said:
			
		

> Not according to the USA Replacement Prospective etc.



Sorry I meant the USA Replacement Prospectus.


----------



## Beethoven (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YELNATS said:
			
		

> Not according to the USA Replacement Prospective which reads "It is the intention of the Company to issue Loyalty Options to Shareholders on the register some 3 months after the date of ASX listing." (bottom of page 6). ie. there is no mention of having to be on the register for the whole 3 months. Regards YN.




not trying to be smart or anything but the definition of loyalty is "A feeling or attitude of devoted attachment and affection" so yes you have to hold them for 3 months.    Lol it wouldnt make any sense if you just bought it right before the 3 months and get the options for free.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 


I got kb'd on the float   

Realist now I = 


Good luck to everyone else, will probably list at 80c


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> I got kb'd on the float
> Realist now I =
> Good luck to everyone else, will probably list at 80c




YT dont worry I think this share will float like NSW/TAB did some 7 years ago .I signed off a cheque for some 10000 shares and only got 234! then waited heavens how long to off load it .
I wonder if this will happen to this share. Don't get to depressed over this one .


----------



## Beethoven (9 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> This floats today unless I am sadly mistaken.
> 
> So say you have 10,000 shares at 20c and the price goes to 30c.
> 
> ...




For me it would really depend on the listing price.  If it listed 80 cents than hell yeh i am out.  If it listed at 30 cents than i might as well hold.


----------



## Realist (11 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

WellI got my confirmation letter, it mentioned the 2:1 options after 3 months and said they are asking to list next Wednesday!

Can't wait!   :


----------



## powerkoala (11 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

got my refund cheque back today....
not happy at all


----------



## Beethoven (11 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

CHINA'S well-flagged interest in buying Australian uranium from existing mines has been extended to its direct participation in potential new discoveries thrown up by the gathering uranium exploration boom.

The $6 million float of Adelaide's UraniumSA, launched yesterday, has Chinese investors on its list of seed capital investors. And on its board is Xu Gang, the Australian representative of China's monopoly uranium buyer, Chinese National Nuclear Corp.

UraniumSA's managing director, Russel Bluck, said having Mr Xu on the board represented CNNC's first active interest in uranium exploration in Australia. But he said CNNC was not a "direct" holder in the company.

Mr Xu is a non-executive director, as is Alice McCleary, deputy chancellor of the University of South Australia and a member of the Takeovers Panel.

The company chairman is Tom Phillips, former chief executive of Mitsubishi Motors Australia and a director of Australia Post.

As its name suggests, UraniumSA's focus is on the uranium potential of South Australia, home to three of Australia's four uranium mines/advanced projects - Olympic Dam, Beverley and Honeymoon.

The group has secured more than 7500 square kilometres of prospective exploration ground in what it called the Gawler Craton uranium province. Much of the package has been contributed by listed groups Stellar Resources and Marathon Resources.

Stellar shareholders are to get a preferential offer for 14.73 million UraniumSA shares at the issue price of 20c each and Marathon shareholders 6.26 million shares.

That would leave about 9 million shares available to the public. The sponsoring broker is Melbourne's Lands Kirwan Tong.

UraniumSA's main exploration properties are in the Kingoonya palaeo-drainage system.

Other explorers that have taken up ground in the area are Toro and Heathgate, operator of the Beverley mine in South Australia's Curnamona Craton.

The area is considered prospective for sediment-hosted uranium deposits amenable to in-situ leach extraction, such as that used at Beverley.

UraniumSA will also be examining the potential of the eastern region of Eyre Peninsula.

Different styles of uranium deposits are the target.

UraniumSA says the region could become a uranium exploration hot spot.


----------



## Beethoven (11 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hey realist just out of curiosity what is your strategy for this particular share?


----------



## Realist (11 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> Hey realist just out of curiosity what is your strategy for this particular share?





Well I prefer MTN.

If USA skyrockets on day 1 I think I'll sell.  If it does little I will hold for the options.

Then again if it skyrockets and holds the options are worth holding out for, and if it does nothing the options are worth nothing.

The exercise price is 25c isn't it?

Man, this is hard to work out.

I'm thinking 26c on day 1. But what do I know...


----------



## Beethoven (11 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Well I prefer MTN.
> 
> If USA skyrockets on day 1 I think I'll sell.  If it does little I will hold for the options.
> 
> ...




lol day 1 of 26 cents? isnt that being a bit conservative? mru opened around that and didnt have as much coverage as USA.   lol if it did open at 26 cents i think i'll keep my shares than.  I'm hoping Nizar's prediction comes true.  A 300%+ rise does sound very good in one day of trading.


----------



## Realist (11 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> lol day 1 of 26 cents? isnt that being a bit conservative? mru opened around that and didnt have as much coverage as USA.   lol if it did open at 26 cents i think i'll keep my shares than.  I'm hoping Nizar's prediction comes true.  A 300%+ rise does sound very good in one day of trading.





I'm not hoping for 26c, I just expect it.  I hope I am very wrong..


----------



## Devil_Star (12 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> got my refund cheque back today....
> not happy at all




Same situation here. It seems not a single public offer and broker offer is accepted.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Got KB'd as well, and I was a priority MTN holder who holds 50,000 shares, what annoys me is other MTN holders who got their form 1 day before me probably hold like 5,000 shares, they should have allotted the priority based on a rights style 1 for 5 or something,

Good luck to those who got some, will easily list at 40c if not more,


----------



## Realist (17 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

21 hours, 52 minutes and 13 seconds.

But who is counting.    


YT, I am sad for you that you missed out.    

On day 1 if it went to 40c would you sell then and there or hold and wait 3 months for the 2:1 options?


----------



## Beethoven (17 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> 21 hours, 52 minutes and 13 seconds.
> 
> But who is counting.
> 
> ...




lol i can't wait for tomorrow. It should be a good day for USA.  I hope the market is fully aware of this company so that it can push up even further.


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Right an hour and a half to go. What is everyones strategy?

I see some people have buy bids at 28c,and the lowest sell bid is 65c.  I doubt we can read much into that.


----------



## feeding_the_fire (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Anyone who missed out on allocation looking to still buy in and flick on early?

Worth mulling over...


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

There's a buy bid at 40c.

Although I wouldn't read much into that.

But there are 3 sell bids at 65c.

If I got 50c I'd be happy.

BUY  
Number Quantity   Price 
1 2,500   0.400 
1 10,000   0.320 
1 15,000   0.280 
1 5,800   0.275 
1 100,000   0.265 
4 40,000   0.250


----------



## mmmmining (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I don't want to sell cheap, to make the same mistake on TOE.


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				mmmmining said:
			
		

> I don't want to sell cheap, to make the same mistake on TOE.





How much did you sell TOE for?

And can you please summarise how TOE went - what did it open at, what was it after 20 minutes, what did it close at on day 1, and what was it a week later?

Thanks?


----------



## mmmmining (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Too shame to tell you. You know the felling when you pull the trigger at wrong time, see someone else make hell a lot of more money just buy it from you and hold for a day or two.


----------



## powerkoala (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

When is tis sp open?
i see in asx is around 11.30am not 10am right?


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

True bids/orders won't be up until less than 5 minutes before open, most in the last 1 minute that way it doesn't give others a proper time to assess what they will do so there's a bit of panic etc


I'd be expecting 40c open, if its not that will be very poor IMO given all the hype n articles, don't think you can expect a TOE day/week given U3O8phoria has left the building

Good luck, Niz if you make a killing you can shout drinks when we meet up


----------



## Beethoven (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

What the... i see a 100k order at 29.5 cents  and 125k at 35 cents  .  lol quite a lot of shares they got on the float.


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hmm it is 11:30am that they float..


----------



## Beethoven (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Wooo bids up to 42 cents now .  Creeping up slowly


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hi Guys jsut thought I'd let you know,

Indicative open is at 35c

But theres a few 100k sell orders that are lurking, ie they come on and off straight away, how the hell did they get some many? Dodgey bastards!

Good luck, looks like 40c it is for y'all


----------



## Beethoven (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Hi Guys jsut thought I'd let you know,
> 
> Indicative open is at 35c
> 
> ...




lol yeh i agree 100k is a ridiculous bid.  I'm just hoping the 100k bids are a dud.  If they arn't its no wonder the IPO was closed so quickly lol.


----------



## Beethoven (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Well there you go it opened at 30 cents lol


----------



## Beethoven (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Dang this is about the same opening for mantra  .  O wells seems like i'm going to hold this for 3 months to get my oppies.


----------



## powerkoala (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

lol.
it might go down as low as 20c ???


----------



## Beethoven (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				powerkoala said:
			
		

> lol.
> it might go down as low as 20c ???




lol i doubt it.  People who bought on the float at least want to make a profit.


----------



## powerkoala (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

looking at seller like that ???
lucky i'm not buying at 30c
almost put my finger there....


----------



## powerkoala (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

That's it...
they reject our application... now they deserve it  lol...
sorry guys for this.. but I hope YT also happy with this... so we can buy a bit cheaper


----------



## Beethoven (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hmm they offered around 60 million shares on offer.  The volume at the moment is 2 million which is pretty small.  I don't think anyone wants to sell at these prices and noone wants to buy at a price they think is too high.


----------



## dj_420 (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

well im not really fussed about missing out now. i thought this was going to take off. how many people sold out on that open, or is everyone holding.


----------



## Beethoven (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

To me everyone is holding.  Looking at the volume lol.  3 million compared with 60 million shares is not even 10% of the totoal shares allocated to the public.


----------



## nizar (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				dj_420 said:
			
		

> well im not really fussed about missing out now. i thought this was going to take off. how many people sold out on that open, or is everyone holding.




I suspected 60-70c on the open.
Looks like im wrong.
I actually missed out on this.
Im still scratching my head thinking how could this be worse than MRU??

PowerKoala thats a bit selfish dont u think...   
U should think b4 u open u mouth alot of people on here hold this one...


----------



## takuya520 (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

what a shocker, oh well.. looks like i'll be holding onto mine for a while..
there's no way i'm giving em up at these prices..


----------



## powerkoala (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> I suspected 60-70c on the open.
> Looks like im wrong.
> I actually missed out on this.
> Im still scratching my head thinking how could this be worse than MRU??
> ...




sorry if i hurt ppl who are holding tis...
forgive me
cheers


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> I'm thinking 26c on day 1. But what do I know...





Looks like I was about right.

A 30% gain is great, I think people's expectations were far too high.

Especially with the 3 month options we get, it is still a great investment. I'd take 30% any time I can get it!


----------



## Beethoven (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Looks like I was about right.
> 
> A 30% gain is great, I think people's expectations were far too high.
> 
> Especially with the 3 month options we get, it is still a great investment. I'd take 30% any time I can get it!




lol yeh i would be so happy if it was 40 cents.  Hmm not much interest in it today.  Have you already sold realist?  I think i'm going to hold to get the oppies.  They would account for more profit even if this share went to 20 cents lol.


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Beethoven said:
			
		

> lol yeh i would be so happy if it was 40 cents.  Hmm not much interest in it today.  Have you already sold realist?  I think i'm going to hold to get the oppies.  They would account for more profit even if this share went to 20 cents lol.




Yeah I'll hold...


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

From Sydney Morning Herald


UraniumSA makes a positive debut on ASX
Email Print Normal font Large font October 18, 2006 - 12:40PM

Advertisement
AdvertisementUraniumSA Ltd made a positive debut on the Australian Stock Exchange after opening at a 50 per cent premium to its initial public offer price.

The yellowcake stock began trading at 30 cents, compared to an issue price of 20 cents.

The company, which holds exploration properties in the Gawler Craton in South Australia, had raised $6 million from an offer of shares.

UraniumSA closed its public offer a week earlier than expected last month amid strong investor interest that pushed applications up to $10 million.

Managing director Russel Bluck said the company would focus its exploration efforts on a land tenure covering the Kingoonaya palaeodrainage system on the central Gawler Craton.

"When we started working on this last year it was clearly the best mineralised of the palaeodrainage's," Mr Bluck said.

"We are going to maintain our focus there for quite a long time, we've got about 320 kilometres of strike and that's a hell of a big exploration target."

UraniumSA has earmarked $1 million for the first year of exploration.

"It's a pretty big ask but we're trying to hit the ground running," Mr Bluck said.

Fellow uranium explorer Toro Energy Ltd also has a land position over the Kingoonaya system.

UraniumSA compiled the majority of its properties by forming joint ventures with Marathon Resources Ltd and Stellar Resources Ltd, and acquiring tenure from Peninsula Exploration Pty Ltd.

Marathon and Stellar shareholders received an offer of priority shares under the deal.

The company is chaired by former Mitsubishi Motors chief executive Tom Philips.

At 1145 AEST, Uranium SA was trading at 24 cents,up four cents.


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Another for the bottom draw.

Learn to trade people and stop punting!!

yeh yeh I know Its undervalued and will hit the roof.
It may well do that but why sit in something and wait and wait.
If an when it moves there will be plenty of time to hop on board.


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Another for the bottom draw.
> 
> Learn to trade people and stop punting!!
> 
> ...




What the hell are you talking about?    

I've made 30% on this today!

And by holding for 3 months I get 2 for 1 options for free.



> If an when it moves there will be plenty of time to hop on board.




Yeah just like you jumped on PDN despite seeing price spikes for months.


----------



## Beethoven (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> What the hell are you talking about?
> 
> I've made 30% on this today!
> 
> ...




lol realist.  Tech/a doesn't really know what the shareholders get after 3 months.  He doesn't know the situation of the shareholders and he tells us to sell and go into another stock.  Tech/a you might be right about it might lift off in the future but what about the 25 cent options that we get in 3 months as an incentive for holding the shares.  That would will give us an extra 62.5% if the price stays at the current levels of 26 cents?? so.... we will be up 90% in 3 months???


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Im in and out of some stocks before you think about them.PDN ?? whered you get that from.
MRE perhaps thats been and gone short term still held in longterm portfolio.

Vastly different I'll apologise and leave you alone.

Goodluck with your trading,its fun to watch.

*Beethoven* good point. just noticed its a new float.

What did you all get them at and what was/is the deal.
Sounds OK.

Options arent worth anything until they are sold or taken up.
Whats the lowest that the underlying can go in the next 3 mths before your negative.?


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Im in and out of some stocks before you think about them.




Im in stocks before you think about them, not out though..   



> PDN???




From the PDN thread..


----------



## tech/a (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Im in stocks before you think about them, not out though..
> 
> 
> 
> From the PDN thread..



Im in and *out* of some stocks before you think about them.


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Im in and *out* of some stocks before you think about them.




Yet you tell us most of your stocks are long term holds.

You are smarter than I thought...


----------



## Realist (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Well YT, PowerKoala and others USA is 24.5c now!  

You want in?

I'm guessing not now...


----------



## nizar (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Realist
I am quite disappointed. I was expecting 60-70c on the open considering the media coverage and a good fundamental reason for it to be up CNNC INVOLVEMENT.

I looked on the top20 and now i understand why it has underperformed MRU. MRU has PLENTY of instos in it and these guys only 1 with ANZ and they only got 1.2%... whats with that??

I seriously thought this was a winner.... especially closed early oversubscribed, postive ASX market sentiment, really if u think about it all the signs were there...

tech/a: the float was at 20c


----------



## Broadside (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				nizar said:
			
		

> Realist
> I am quite disappointed. I was expecting 60-70c on the open considering the media coverage and a good fundamental reason for it to be up CNNC INVOLVEMENT.
> 
> I looked on the top20 and now i understand why it has underperformed MRU. MRU has PLENTY of instos in it and these guys only 1 with ANZ and they only got 1.2%... whats with that??
> ...




you guys were very lucky to get an allocation at all, and a 20-30% stag is not to be sneezed at


----------



## feeding_the_fire (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Don't all get too blue...

you could have put your money into that other new U float going off today, UOG... currently languishing at 15c! (glad I ignored their pleading letter!)


----------



## nizar (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Broadside said:
			
		

> you guys were very lucky to get an allocation at all, and a 20-30% stag is not to be sneezed at





brother i didnt even apply for this one


----------



## YELNATS (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Considering all the lavish predictions, you would have to say a disappointing debut finishing day 1 at 24.5 cents. Looks like I'll be holding for the options in 3 months. Regards YN.


----------



## powerkoala (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

ah at last...
jump in at 24c 
now can hold for 3 month or more... 
cheers


----------



## shinobi346 (18 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I think I will wait and watch this one, besides, I don't think buying now will get you the options.


----------



## petee (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

hi all..can anyone tell me..if i buy USA now on market and hold for the 3 months will i be entitled to the free options or was that only an entitlement for the ones who purchased shares via the initial public offering?????????


----------



## Broadside (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> hi all..can anyone tell me..if i buy USA now on market and hold for the 3 months will i be entitled to the free options or was that only an entitlement for the ones who purchased shares via the initial public offering?????????




99% certain only those who got shares in the IPO will get the loyalty option.  Make that 99.9% certain, but you can call the registry for confirmation.


----------



## petee (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Broadside said:
			
		

> 99% certain only those who got shares in the IPO will get the loyalty option.  Make that 99.9% certain, but you can call the registry for confirmation.



bummer..well just keep watching it then to see if it slides..good luck all


----------



## silkyoak (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I just phoned them this morning, they informed me that if you bought shares 
yesterday and hold for the 3 months you will be allocated options 1 for every
2 shares you hold.

cheers


----------



## powerkoala (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

sorry, i'm new for option thingy.
can someone pls explain to me about this?
let say i own 10000 shares and i hold for 3 months, i will get 5000 options, right?
then how to sell this options ? is it the same with shares itself?
thanks for your input


----------



## deftfear (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I also called computershare this morning and at first the guy didnt have a clue, then he looked in the prospectus which I'd already looked at and was told that if you were a shareholder on the record date you would get the bonus options. I then queried him about the loyalty part and he still seemed to think that you would get them if you held on the record date, but he wasn't sure. 

I was going to contact the company but decided I didn't like having such a large shareholding in a small explorer so I sold half and will keep the rest for the options.


----------



## Beethoven (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				silkyoak said:
			
		

> I just phoned them this morning, they informed me that if you bought shares
> yesterday and hold for the 3 months you will be allocated options 1 for every
> 2 shares you hold.
> 
> cheers




I wish these guys would have told us earlier or put it in the news so that the sp would have risen further.


----------



## silkyoak (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I phoned the company spoke to the sec,she phoned me back comfirmed I was entitled,and that we will be kept up to date regarding options.


----------



## feeding_the_fire (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

So, just to clarify...

I bought in yesterday... this means I will be granted options exerciseable in 3 months?

What was the record date out of interest?

THanks.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

What an avg listing for so much hype

I made more on MRU (50% with shares + another 30% with opies = 80%)

I really thought this would easily get 40c list,


Oh well just goes to show you really never know what will happen


----------



## Rafa (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

what if you bought in today???


----------



## silkyoak (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Dont know? but hey give USA a call, thats what I did.


----------



## Rainbowsend_au (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

This is what the Prospectus says ....

"It is the intention of the Company to issue Loyalty Options to Shareholders on the register some 3 months after the date of ASX listing.  The issue will be on the basis of 1 Option for every 2 Shares, held at that time.  The Options will expire three years from the date of issue and the exercise price will be 25 cents.  Application will be made to have the Loyalty Options listed on ASX."

Does this mean all shareholders in 3 months time will receive Loyalty Options?


----------



## YELNATS (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Rainbowsend_au said:
			
		

> This is what the Prospectus says ....
> 
> "It is the intention of the Company to issue Loyalty Options to Shareholders on the register some 3 months after the date of ASX listing.  The issue will be on the basis of 1 Option for every 2 Shares, held at that time.  The Options will expire three years from the date of issue and the exercise price will be 25 cents.  Application will be made to have the Loyalty Options listed on ASX."
> 
> Does this mean all shareholders in 3 months time will receive Loyalty Options?




I have a feeling we have been through this before. Have a look at posts 116, 117 & 118 on this thread. Still not clarified IMO. Regards YN.


----------



## Rainbowsend_au (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Yep, just read those previous posts.  

I suspect that this sentence is the important one ....

"It is the intention of the Company to issue Loyalty Options to Shareholders on the register some 3 months after the date of ASX listing."

I read that to mean Shareholders on the register at the time USA decides to issue them.


----------



## Broadside (19 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Rainbowsend_au said:
			
		

> Yep, just read those previous posts.
> 
> I suspect that this sentence is the important one ....
> 
> ...




sorry, I know I was 99% wrong this morning about only IPO holders getting the loyalty options, but that would be crazy...means I could buy shares in 2 months and 29 days time to get the loyalty option...I think the record date will be based on those who held from the IPO and those who bought yesterday.  I doubt it would include Johnny come latelies.

Someone at the registry should be able to answer this, just need to find the right person...good luck


----------



## petee (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Rainbowsend_au said:
			
		

> Yep, just read those previous posts.
> 
> I suspect that this sentence is the important one ....
> 
> ...



yes i agree with that 100%..in other words no rush to buy in


----------



## Beethoven (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				petee said:
			
		

> yes i agree with that 100%..in other words no rush to buy in




Umm i don't think you understand what that meant.  It means that people who were on the IPO get the options after 3 months and investors who didn't buy on the IPO get it as well.  

As for the no rush to buy.... i'm not sure what you mean by that.  You still have to hold close to 3 months.


----------



## feeding_the_fire (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

From talking to the company, I understand that they will shortly announce a Record date… all shareholders who hold on that date (whether you bought in at IPO or afterwards) will be entitled to the loyalty options, as long as you hold for 3 months. 

So in a sense, it is important to “rush in” as you don’t want to hedge your bets as to when the record date will be.


----------



## Accaeric (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I am sort of confused about the issue of loyalty option, so I emailed to MD yesterday morning, and just got reply as follows:

"Dear XXX,

The Board will decide and publicise a "record date" for entitlement to the
loyalty options. The "record date" will be some 3 months after listing but
the exact date has not yet been set. Parties who are shown as shareholders
on the Company Register on that "record date" will receive the 1 for 2
loyalty options. You should be aware that it can take several days for a
sale or purchase of shares to be entered to the Company Register.

Regards
Russ Bluck
managing Director
UraniumSA Ltd "

IMO, USA share price would run like UXA rather than UTO.


----------



## Beethoven (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Accaeric said:
			
		

> I am sort of confused about the issue of loyalty option, so I emailed to MD yesterday morning, and just got reply as follows:
> 
> "Dear XXX,
> 
> ...




If thats the case, i hope they give plenty of time for investors to buy this stock after they announce the record date so this share would rocket.


----------



## feeding_the_fire (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

If that’s the case what’s so “loyal” about the loyalty options?? You could buy in a couple of days before the record date, get the options, then flick on your shares! 

Oh well.. I don’t make the rules!

SO hang on.. say the SP was $0.50 approaching the record date.

What’s to stop me taking out a massive loan to buy enough shares to qualify for, say a million options and then basically getting a free (0.50-0.25) $250K when I exercise the options?? I guess the SP itself would drop a little.. but I doubt by 25c…


----------



## Beethoven (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				feeding_the_fire said:
			
		

> If that’s the case what’s so “loyal” about the loyalty options?? You could buy in a couple of days before the record date, get the options, then flick on your shares!
> 
> Oh well.. I don’t make the rules!
> 
> ...




lol i reckon its to stop people from selling and driving the price down and whither away like most IPOs do.  They also want to reward people who are loyal to the company as well.  I think its a pretty good strategy for these guys.


----------



## Realist (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				feeding_the_fire said:
			
		

> If that’s the case what’s so “loyal” about the loyalty options?? You could buy in a couple of days before the record date, get the options, then flick on your shares!
> 
> Oh well.. I don’t make the rules!
> 
> ...





Ahh but if that is the case and everyone will do the same - so you pay a big premium just before option date, and yes the stock price would drop significantly the day after the option date, alot of people will want out.  So your shares and options reduce in value significantly and you are back to where you started, maybe even down.

I hope that is the case. There may infact be logic in selling the day before the option date if the premium is very high. Take your profits and run before the crash.


----------



## Accaeric (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				feeding_the_fire said:
			
		

> If that’s the case what’s so “loyal” about the loyalty options?? You could buy in a couple of days before the record date, get the options, then flick on your shares!
> 
> Oh well.. I don’t make the rules!
> 
> ...




25c is supposed to be bottom line. rising uranium price and upcoming maiden drilling in the middle of Nov are likely to underpin sp.

There are a number of U-stocks  rocketing after IPO. 
MOX      : Oct,20,2005  - 21.5c
              Oct,19,2006  -119c
UXA IPO: Nov,22,2005  - 16c
              Oct,19,2006  - 39c


----------



## Accaeric (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

To feeding-the-fire:
"You could buy in a couple of days before the record date, get the options, then flick on your shares!" 

What i am understanding as to MD's reply, you are not able to be allocated loyalty option if buying in a couple of days before the record date.

There are two conditions: first, you are registered at the company as a shareholder at the record date; second, you have to hold shares for three months by the record date. 

Assuming the record date would be Jan 28, 2007, you have to buy in at least before Oct 26, 2006. Because registeration takes some days (normally T+3), then you would be a registered shareholder on Oct 29,2006, and afterwards holding for three months. However, you are not able to get option if rushing in during the period from Oct 27,2006 to Jan 28, 2007.

As MD replied, they haven't decided the record date yet. they may announce the record date just before a couple of days away the record day. So we can't speculate it and have to buy in early and hold for as least three months.


----------



## Broadside (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Accaeric said:
			
		

> To feeding-the-fire:
> "You could buy in a couple of days before the record date, get the options, then flick on your shares!"
> 
> What i am understanding as to MD's reply, you are not able to be allocated loyalty option if buying in a couple of days before the record date.
> ...




it is ridiculous all this is still up in the air and subject to the directors' whim...should have been made 100% clear in the Prospectus.


----------



## Accaeric (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Broadside said:
			
		

> it is ridiculous all this is still up in the air and subject to the directors' whim...should have been made 100% clear in the Prospectus.




This is a rare case. On the other hand, how brilliant the board is. 
IMO, First of all, the pending record date would highlight what real royalty is. 

Furthermore, this could protect existing shareholders interest and avoided or less dilution. if you are not Royal shareholder, won't get royalty option. 

Normally, U-stocks on the IPO, likely issue free attached option at the same price as the issue price. Providing IPO 30m share@20c, 1 for 2 free option, options issued are 15m (exercise price 20c). it would be considerably diluted while sp rocketing to 100c. But in USA,the total loyalty options definitely less than total issued shares. because those shares being traded in past three months by the record date, are not able to be allocated loyalty options. That's good news for eligible shareholders. 

The board is pretty brilliant, isn't it? I am confident in investing the company those guys run.


----------



## Broadside (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Accaeric said:
			
		

> This is a rare case. On the other hand, how brilliant the board is.
> IMO, First of all, the pending record date would highlight what real royalty is.
> 
> Furthermore, this could protect existing shareholders interest and avoided or less dilution. if you are not Royal shareholder, won't get royalty option.
> ...




I don't quite get the gist of what you are saying.  But for me I would prefer it if the terms are clear and upfront so there is no opportunity for insiders to take advantage of the situation...I am not saying for one moment they would, but why even allow the possibility.


----------



## Accaeric (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Broadside said:
			
		

> I don't quite get the gist of what you are saying.  But for me I would prefer it if the terms are clear and upfront so there is no opportunity for insiders to take advantage of the situation...I am not saying for one moment they would, but why even allow the possibility.




It is always the case insiders make extra gain by virtue of information assymmetric. Although they knew the record day, they have to hold for at least three months, don't they? 
Basically, insiders don't have to hold for such long period to make profits. they just need to jump in before good news announced, and then make over 30% or even much more in a day. 

The term set in the loyalty option, has pros and cons. Generally speaking, the merits are apparent and benefit for the mid or long term shareholders. 
1. Less dilution and increased interest for royal shareholders;
2. The high condition set in the loyalty option also reflect highly potential value of USA.


----------



## feeding_the_fire (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Accaeric said:
			
		

> I am sort of confused about the issue of loyalty option, so I emailed to MD yesterday morning, and just got reply as follows:
> 
> "Dear XXX,
> 
> ...





Ok, maybe I'm reading this wrong, but there's nothing in the above that says you have to hold the shares for 3 months. It just says that in 3 months time there will be a "record date", and if you happen to be a shareholder on that day, you'll get the loyalty options. 

Am I reading this right?


----------



## Rainbowsend_au (20 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Thats how it reads to me, otherwise why bother to mention the time factor of appearing on the register.


----------



## deftfear (22 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Inside business had a report on Uranium SA this morning, Russel Bluck spoke a bit about the future of the company, their exploration area etc etc. The inisde business site hasnt been updated yet for people who missed it, but it should be soon with a transcript of the report.

http://www.abc.net.au/insidebusiness/


----------



## tugga (24 October 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

hype hype hype happening 

whats with this stock


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Wow 29c now, I'm making a killing on this one!!


----------



## zed327 (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Bought in today after the executive director Russel Bluck rang me back and confirmed that if you are on the registra at the end of the first three months of trading you will be intitled to the 1 for 2 options. I for one will be holding my shares to well after this date.


----------



## tugga (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I'm kicking myself I sold all this stock and put it into NMS


----------



## Beethoven (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Wow 29c now, I'm making a killing on this one!!




Haha good one realist.  I ended up selling these shares at 25 cents *sigh* but i ended up putting it in TRO which has given me a 50% profit in 2 days so its all good.


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

30c now.  Is this all to do with the Canadian flood?


----------



## tech/a (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Nice breakout at 26c


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Nice breakout at 26c





Yeah 31c now!  WOW!!   


Are you gonna buy some Tech?


----------



## SevenFX (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Tech/A

Silly question on your upper chart...

Is the vertical dotted lines measurement of time vs the price, and is it also showing 2 days on one chart....

What package are you using ... metastock...????

Tks
SevenFX


----------



## tech/a (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

*Realist* have no intention YET but a break of 32c would be tempting.

This move would (For me) have to have been a buy 26-27c so I would leave it.Those in it now have some room---go you good thing!!

*Teck*

Marketcast live data.
You can google it to find out more.

$165/mth plus Setup.
A must if you trade like I do in a discretionary manner.


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *Realist* have no intention YET but a break of 32c would be tempting.




It is getting there, 31.5c now!!   :


----------



## nizar (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> *Realist* have no intention YET but a break of 32c would be tempting.
> 
> This move would (For me) have to have been a buy 26-27c so I would leave it.Those in it now have some room---go you good thing!!
> 
> ...




tech isnt that a bit steep?
quote-tracker and e-signal i think are around $50/month


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



> Originally Posted by tech/a
> Realist have no intention YET but a break of 32c would be tempting.




It is 32c now Tech!!


----------



## Realist (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

U missed the boat.  34.5c now!!


----------



## SevenFX (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> U missed the boat.  34.5c now!!




Relist you Bragger you.


----------



## SevenFX (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Your on a WINNER relist, how that SPIKE UP for holiday money... 

EDIT: It's in the bag.... 3.8m vs 200k


----------



## tech/a (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> It is 32c now Tech!!




Thanks I was at a Funeral so missed the boat---will be more.

Up 26% today so probably a bit more in this before it takes a breather.


*Nizar.*
You get what you pay for. Without sounding like a dork Its paid for (A years fee) pretty well every week.


----------



## Accaeric (1 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

October 30, 2006
Spot: US$60.00/lb (+4.00)

USA would be next MOX
Happy holding


----------



## Accaeric (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

continues to hit fresh records
47.5!!!


----------



## Accaeric (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

meanwhile, free loyalty option excercising at25c, increasing a great value


----------



## SevenFX (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Tis hanging round that 50% retrace mark for while now, and the sellers certainly have increased...?????

Would think it's a good buy at this price before it pulls back up above 43c, and only wish I bought some more.


----------



## Accaeric (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> Tis hanging round that 50% retrace mark for while now, and the sellers certainly have increased...?????
> 
> Would think it's a good buy at this price before it pulls back up above 43c.




Two consecutive soaring sp, means there is supposed to some important good events happening. I am wondering how come ASX didn't send share price's inquiry. 

Personally, USA will head above 50c by the middle of November. USA planned to start maiden drilling around 14 Nov. The real good news will be beginning at that day.

All the best for you guys who are holding USA!


----------



## SevenFX (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

First time I got caught in News/Pre Open and seems like just a speeding ticket, but supprised sellout dropped it back to 42c from 43.5c

I've got problems with my .pdf's but assumed it's a speeding ticket....yes .????


----------



## SevenFX (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

OK which way do rockets usually go....straight UP   ... USUALLY  

Buyers vs Sellers looking good again


----------



## Accaeric (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				SevenFX said:
			
		

> First time I got caught in News/Pre Open and seems like just a speeding ticket, but supprised sellout dropped it back to 42c from 43.5c
> 
> I've got problems with my .pdf's but assumed it's a speeding ticket....yes .????




USA announced ASX sp inquiry as what I expected. 
sp firms after this announcement released.

I reckoned there are some good events under discussion.

Happy holding


----------



## Caliente (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

quick question. if you held USA from the start, what was the loyalty option deal? 

Is it 1 option: 2 shares? or 1:1 ?

Cheers.


----------



## Accaeric (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Caliente said:
			
		

> quick question. if you held USA from the start, what was the loyalty option deal?
> 
> Is it 1 option: 2 shares? or 1:1 ?
> 
> Cheers.




You are eligible to get 1 loyalty option of every 2 shares. 
The option excercise price is 25cent. 

USA current share price is 43.5cent, options worth 18.5cent.Thus, total value of USA is 52.75 cent (43.5 + 18.5/2) per share. You will lose the value of options of 9.25 cent per share if disposing holdings at the moment.


----------



## Caliente (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

excellent! Glad I hold these little bad boys then. Those options are going to be a nice little bonus come the holiday season ^_^ .

I'm mildly worried about the lack of concrete info atm, but with maiden drilling on the very near horizon we'll all soon know how blue the sky really is.


----------



## Accaeric (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Strong buy orders have been established, anyone get any inside view?


----------



## powerkoala (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

good stock tipping of the month eh ?  
oh well hope it will stay up til the end of the month


----------



## U38 (2 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Help please, if i have not held USA from the start, am i eligible to get 1 loyalty option for every 2 shares?
Thanks


----------



## Accaeric (3 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				U38 said:
			
		

> Help please, if i have not held USA from the start, am i eligible to get 1 loyalty option for every 2 shares?
> Thanks




I actually emailed the issue before and got the following reply from MD. 

"Dear Eric,

The Board will decide and publicise a "record date" for entitlement to the
loyalty options. The "record date" will be some 3 months after listing but
the exact date has not yet been set. Parties who are shown as shareholders
on the Company Register on that "record date" will receive the 1 for 2
loyalty options. You should be aware that it can take several days for a
sale or purchase of shares to be entered to the Company Register.

Regards
Russ Bluck
managing Director
UraniumSA Ltd "

As Mr Bluck said "Parties who are shown as shareholders
on the Company Register on that "record date" will receive the 1 for 2
loyalty options.", literally, you are eligible to recevie the 1 for 2 options. I am not sure whether have to hold for at least three months by the record day. I suggest to email or contact Mr Bluck directly, he will reply shortly.


----------



## zed327 (3 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

As stated yesterday, yes you will recieve the options if you buy into usa in the next 9 or 10 weeks. Buy hold and one little beep on a geiger counter and this baby goes into orbit.


----------



## tech/a (3 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				zed327 said:
			
		

> As stated yesterday, yes you will recieve the options if you buy into usa in the next 9 or 10 weeks. Buy hold and one little beep on a geiger counter and this baby goes into orbit.





Just remember that *you can TRADE * this in that time.

As long as you hold in 3 mths time. It wont rise vertically for ever.
This is a good move yet to be seen if sustainable. Likely to continue until sellers wish to take profits which has only occured when floated.
They have gone and new blood in.

Some sold out in the flat period yesterday.
New buying pressure will see it rise if it does.


----------



## trader (3 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Well I sold all of my shares yesterday, expecting for the price not to hold up
and settle back to the 30 - 35 cent range. As far as the options are concerned I don't expect that will bring much profit to most people because
once they are exercised a third of the shares will be worth 25 cents which
will drag down the rest.


----------



## Accaeric (3 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Just remember that *you can TRADE * this in that time.
> 
> As long as you hold in 3 mths time. It wont rise vertically for ever.




You are spot on it won't be keeping rising daily. But there is the true case more than 75% day-traders losting money. Long holders will make money as long as investing in a right company with a good management team. 

There is no doubt that uranium  is a hotspot and its price will be keeping rising due supply-demand. I reckon uranium prices will remain at the current level or even further in next three years, referring to historical uranium prices movement . 

As my friends in China told me that China will start building up a couple of nuclear stations for the civil purpose. Recent alignment with PNN is just a small step. 

In USA's board, XU Gang is "a uranium geologist with diverse experience in business research, project accountancy, marketing, finance and as a senior business advisor. He worked for Chinese National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC, the sole Uranium buyer in China) for more than 9 years.He also maintains a good working relationship with Chinese nuclear power companies. "
The good managers will increase the shareholders' value as what Warren Buffett believes. Actually, there is a real case happening in ASX, being CMQ. its directors failed to comply with disclosure requirements and its sp plunged considerably.

There are a number of uranium stocks realising substantial profits for shareholders holding for one year; SMM, PDN(2003, pdn's sp was 1 cent, but now worths 5.72), MOX, DYL, RPT ...  and recently listed UTO, UKL, FAS ... 

However, not every minnows relating to Uranium would be promising. Some small companies floating is to squeeze shareholders' money for speculative owners. Please do your investment wisely. 
Good luck


----------



## Accaeric (3 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				trader said:
			
		

> Well I sold all of my shares yesterday, expecting for the price not to hold up
> and settle back to the 30 - 35 cent range. As far as the options are concerned I don't expect that will bring much profit to most people because
> once they are exercised a third of the shares will be worth 25 cents which
> will drag down the rest.




Frankly, I had been as a day-trader for years before, and there always was the case, I sold the stock while it just starting uptrend. Like RPT, got in 7.6, and sold at 12; I bought a share while it dropped substantial intraday, and sold it at even lower price in a few days. Overal result was equal to 0. 
Now I rethink what I had done and believe Warren Buffett is spot-on. 

Generally U-stocks belong to the mining sector are high risky. So I have to check fundamental facts thoroughly. Firstly, are Uranium prices fuelling based on the real demand? The answer is definitely yes. Big insatiable buyer is China. U prices are driven by supply-demand. Technically, referring to historical U prices movement, prices keeped rising and remained at the high level for at least three years. So current U prices will keep going or remain for a couple of years ahead.


----------



## zed327 (3 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Good managment is the key to long term success of any company. AMP crashed because of bad managment even though it's a cash cow.


----------



## Accaeric (3 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I reckon USA is on the first uptrend wave. today's retracement is normal and will build up the support level of 38c, paring the shadow of the price level of 25c before. 

USA will start its maiden drilling in two weeks. That's the important event expected. It will be next MOX. All the time will tell... see whether what I said is right or not.


----------



## Rafa (3 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Thinking of switching from DYL into USA...
Ah... if only i had unlimited cash!


----------



## Accaeric (3 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Accaeric said:
			
		

> I reckon USA is on the first uptrend wave. today's retracement is normal and will build up the support level of 38c, paring the shadow of the price level of 25c before.




sp hit an intraday low of 37.5, is close to what I previously predicted level of 38c, and currently hold well above 40c. 

cheers


----------



## Accaeric (6 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Rafa said:
			
		

> Thinking of switching from DYL into USA...
> Ah... if only i had unlimited cash!




DYL has soared to 35.5c from 13c in one month. The patient shareholders of DYL made huge profits. 

Gook luck to USA's Sh's


----------



## Accaeric (9 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I wondered whether it is necessary to have held for over 3 months prior to the "record date", and emailed to MD, got a quick reply as follows:

"The Loyalty Options will be issued to shareholders who are on the register at a nominated "record date" which will be very close to three months from listing.

Regards
Russ Bluck
Managing Director
UraniumSA Ltd   "

Good luck to all!


----------



## tugga (22 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Anyone know what happening with the sp?


----------



## shinobi346 (23 November 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I don't think the price will be dropping very much with people picking it up and holding for the loyalty options.


----------



## zed327 (7 December 2006)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

34c is getting into shakey territory,must hold here or 30c here we come.What do you make of the chart kennas?


----------



## vert (5 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

nice run up to a new high of 0.59 an close of 0.54 on good volume, must be getting close to those 1 for 2 loyalty options, 18th jan is 3 months from listing.


----------



## shinobi346 (5 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Share Options announced today. Congrats those who held or bought before the big rise!


----------



## Realist (6 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				shinobi346 said:
			
		

> Share Options announced today. Congrats those who held or bought before the big rise!





Hallelujah, what a score!!   : 

What will the share price do Jan 19th though? plummet?


----------



## moses (12 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				zed327 said:
			
		

> 34c is getting into shakey territory,must hold here or 30c here we come.What do you make of the chart kennas?



A month later and you have your answer.

I'm no Kennas, but there is something incredibly attractive about this chart that I like...


----------



## Realist (12 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> A month later and you have your answer.
> 
> I'm no Kennas, but there is something incredibly attractive about this chart that I like...




Moses, I'm no chartist, so obviously I know nothing about shares. But I'm guessing USA will drop about 30% next Thursday or Friday.

Call it a hunch.     

(and yes I hope I am wrong, but I wont be)


----------



## moses (12 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Moses, I'm no chartist, so obviously I know nothing about shares. But I'm guessing USA will drop about 30% next Thursday or Friday.
> 
> Call it a hunch.
> 
> (and yes I hope I am wrong, but I wont be)



now look what you've done to it!


----------



## 56gsa (12 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Question:

Comsec shows USA as XB today and shares have gone down 10cents - yet record date for bonus options is 18 Jan - so still 3 days to go...  

If I buy USA now do I still get bonus options??


----------



## dj_420 (12 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

maybe, BUT remember that your holding has to be on register and it is three day clearing time from comsec to be placed on company register. i would have guessed yesterday was the last day to be on.


----------



## dubiousinfo (12 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				56gsa said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> Comsec shows USA as XB today and shares have gone down 10cents - yet record date for bonus options is 18 Jan - so still 3 days to go...
> 
> If I buy USA now do I still get bonus options??




They went ex today, if you buy today you do NOT get the bonus options.


----------



## Realist (12 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				moses said:
			
		

> now look what you've done to it!




Ohh today is the record day.

And only down about 20%.   That is good, very good.

I'm wrong, and very happy about it!!    :


----------



## dubiousinfo (12 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				Realist said:
			
		

> Ohh today is the record day.
> 
> And only down about 20%.   That is good, very good.
> 
> I'm wrong, and very happy about it!!    :




No today is the Ex day (Ex-entitlement), so anyone buying today or after today, does not get the entitlement. The record date is next Thurs 18/1. There is usually a 4 trading day lag between the EX date and record date.


----------



## Realist (12 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



			
				dubiousinfo said:
			
		

> No today is the Ex day (Ex-entitlement), so anyone buying today or after today, does not get the entitlement. The record date is next Thurs 18/1. There is usually a 4 trading day lag between the EX date and record date.





Yep today is the day it drops though, so I'm happy with only a 10c loss to be honest, I expected much more.   

Will anyone sell any USA shares over the next week?  If so why would they be so silly?


----------



## Nicks (17 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I bought some on the 9th and some on the 12th through Etrade. Does this mean I screwed up and the ones I bought on the 12th wont get bonu options?


----------



## Pat (18 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Sorry if this seems like a silly/dumb or even moronic question....
What will holders of the new options be doing?
selling, holding? 
I have no idea


----------



## dj_420 (18 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

i think some holders are only holders for bonus options and therefore will dump when options are cleared.

this is reflected in the share price dropping when it went ex entitlement. 

similar to when a sp drops when going ex dividend. this is because a lot of ppl hold for dividends/bonuses then dump after they clear.


----------



## shinobi346 (18 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Well it's ex-entitlement (still  ) and the share rocketed back up to 48cents ::thumbsup::

"this is because a lot of ppl hold for dividends/bonuses then dump after they clear."

yea some people do that but they have to be quick, otherwise with all the people selling their shares the price could drop more than what they get out of the dividends, (taking into consideration franking credits too). the brokerage could make up a sizable proportion of the costs of doing it if theres not a lot of shares being traded too.


----------



## Realist (24 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

When do we get the options given to us?

I use Commsec, will they just appear soon?


----------



## kromey (30 January 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Anyone out there with comsec that have received their USA free options?


----------



## Realist (2 February 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

My options appeared today in my Commsec account. I got them for free and they are worth 18c!!

WooHooOOO!!


----------



## Rainbowsend_au (2 February 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

My Options appeared in my CommSec account this morning too!


----------



## Gurgler (25 April 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

It's been a pretty rocky road since options time.

Is that resistance at 0.34? (unless the ALP come to the rescue this weekend!)


----------



## shinobi346 (26 April 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Considering the SP's resilience when the options were distributed I think it's doing rather well. No real rises but there hasn't been much announcements made either to garner interest/drive a re-rating of the SP.


----------



## Gurgler (31 May 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

What is it with this stock over the past week? Looks like it may continue for a while, too. 

They have a JV with SRZ. Let's hope that produces some results - but will be long term.

Anyone have any insights into this dip?


----------



## Gurgler (30 June 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

As a relative newbie to shares, can anyone out there explain to me the pro's and con's of the Archer Exploration priority share offer made to USA shareholders - which have caused the hyperactivity in sp over the past ten days.

What's in it for me as a USA shareholder to accept this priority offer?

What is likely to happen on the 14 August when the Archer (AXE) IPO kicks off? Is it likely that the 0.20 shares will drop significantly in value as immediate profits are taken? I think I have seen this happen recently.

I got into USA initially as a speculative share with a view to waiting long term for shares to achieve value. Will I be compounding my risk or hedging it by venturing into Archer?

I'm  anxious to share the opinions of other USA shareholders - not simply seeking their recommendations, it goes without saying. I acknowledge I have to rely on my own research.


----------



## YELNATS (15 July 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



Gurgler said:


> As a relative newbie to shares, can anyone out there explain to me the pro's and con's of the Archer Exploration priority share offer made to USA shareholders - which have caused the hyperactivity in sp over the past ten days.
> 
> What's in it for me as a USA shareholder to accept this priority offer?
> 
> ...




I'd also be interested in feedback on these questions. The priority offer for AXE IPO shares for USA shareholders closes on Friday July 20. After reading the prospectus etc. the prospects seem pretty good, so I've decided to take up a holding in AXE. Anyone else has any thoughts on AXE? regards YN.


----------



## alphman (12 December 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

USA up 80%+ so far on the back of a Uranium discovery.

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20071212/pdf/00794394.pdf

Whilst I don't think the announcement was "great", it is comforting to know that Uranium can excite the market.


----------



## dj_420 (12 December 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I agree there, I thought the ann was rubbish, that is a very very small intersection.

Although I suppose it confirms there is potential there, I dont believe it is warranted to almost double the sp.


----------



## shaunm (12 December 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Yes I agree. The announcement didn't seem that impressive however I threw some capital at it for a nice little profit. Clearly uranium discovery news can generate a bit of a frenzy. Here's hoping similar news and action comes in for MKY very soon.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 December 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

My old man bought into this at about 35c (not on my advice), so i did a full analysis on the company.

Lets just say it was very brief, as realistically they have/had nothing at the time of my analysis, except for a few anomalies, and a fair size chunk of ground.

I think this is why the market has picked this up today. It has been slowly drifting downward, and now drilling has confirmed that there is uranium there (even though low grades), hence making it worthwhile to continue.

So now the market know they have some U, which is better than not having any at all.


----------



## prawn_86 (12 December 2007)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Well they have contacts in the media and sure like to talk themselves up:

http://www.news.com.au/business/story/0,23636,22912478-462,00.html


----------



## YELNATS (20 August 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Don't tell me that no-one has noticed today's significant upgrade announcement by USA which resulted in an 82% leap in their share price.

Quote

Confirmation of *New Uranium Province in South Australia*
Higher Grade Intersections from Exploration Drilling, Mullaquana Project

Exploration drilling continues to expand mineralization at Mullaquana Project. Drilling to the south and north of the Blackbush Prospect has continued to intersect potentially economic grades and thickness of uranium mineralisation, confirming the predictive strength of the geological models and ultimately leading to a significant increase in the Company’s exploration objectives.
The Company has now revised its exploration objectives upwards to between
50 to 80 million tonnes of uranium mineralisation at grades of between 0.01 %eU3O8 (lower cut off grade) and 0.20 %eU3O8 (grades from recent drilling).

Unquote

Looks like USA is finally starting to realise its potential when it was spun-off from MTN nearly 3 years ago. Certainly glad I subscribed their recent June spp at just 7c.


----------



## matty77 (21 August 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

too late to get on board do you think?

someone suggesting to me this morning to get in right now.


----------



## Ruprect (30 August 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I think this one still has some room to move for the remainder of 2009. If you look carefully at the announcment, its actually very impressive. Its a big upgrade to the grades which were previously fairly low, offset by the fact that it is at a very low depth. Keeping in mind that they have a big target.

After the announcement, USA jumped to around 13 cents. When people actually read the full detail of what they were saying, thats when it jumped signifcantly, as high as 25 cents. Even well after the announcement, there is still good volume here. 

They are doing a lot of work over the next few months and are expecting to upgrade the JORC resource before the end of the year. You can bet that they will be trying their utmost to get those options cashed in which have an excercise price of 25cents. They arent far out of the money at this rate anyway.

Just my thoughts!


----------



## Ruprect (10 September 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Good Media reports from News Limited on Uraniumsa which shows the confidence of the director in getting mining operations underway within two years.

SARAH MARTIN
September 08, 2009 

URANIUMSA says an in-situ leach mine will be operational at its Mullaquana project near Whyalla within two years.

The Adelaide-based uranium explorer said recent upgrades to uranium estimates at the site augured well for an eventual commercial operation in the area. 

Managing director Russel Bluck said results at various sites across the project *confirmed the drilled areas were part of a uranium district comparable to the Curnamona province that hosts the Beverley and 4 Mile uranium mines.*
In May, the company announced an inferred resource at its Blackbush site of an estimated 2700 tonnes of uranium oxide. 

Mr Bluck said the company was optimistic about discovering a comparable, if not better, inferred resource at other drill sites. 

He said these sites, to the north and south of Blackbush, needed to be drilled before determining the best site for the proof-of-concept site. 

``We have been trying to push ourselves down the road towards the proof of concept, but as part of doing that planning we have to make sure we are doing the trials on the best part of the project,'' he said. 

``Our first holes into both Emubush and Bluebush are much better than the first holes we drilled at Blackbush, so we are very optimistic about what we will find.'' 

Mr Bluck said drilling at Bluebush and Emubush would take another four to six months and he was hopeful of reporting further upgrades. 

``Our objective is to have the proof of concept up within 18 to 24 months but that is subject to results. The bigger they (deposits) are the longer they will take to prove up.'' 

He said the proof-of-concept mine would likely be a 50 tonne-per-annum model. 
The company said it would soon begin a community engagement process.


----------



## Ruprect (7 October 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

I might be talking to myself here....but USA in a trading halt pending the announcement of a share placement. Im curious if this is of serious significance given they needed to halt trade.

Interesting times.


----------



## Gurgler (7 October 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



Ruprect said:


> I might be talking to myself here




Now we can't have that, can we! Where's the dialogue?

Yes, certainly interesting times indeed. It's been a long hard wait - I bought in at the start - so will this be a closed or open placement? Have they really got something worthy of comparison with existing ops or this just management talking things up?

If the former, then a little dilution may be positive in the long run.


----------



## Ruprect (8 October 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Thanks Gurgler.

Its hard to work out why the share placement is so market sensitive that it requires a trading halt. But anyway. Id tip that its a private placement given that they already did a 1 for 3 in July i think. That left USA with over $2 million in the bank. 

Im of the opinion that they have a very decent resource and not at those crappy low grade "we've discovered traces of uranium" types. Its at low depth and while the grades were initially not fantastic, their last resource showed a serious improvement which puts them into the game. And they are looking at starting trial mining late next year, which means they are well ahead of most of the other explorers.

What is so pressing now that they need to go back to the market yet again? Of course i would be hoping for a buy in by one of the majors. There are some big uranium players out there with money to burn and already announced that they are looking for investments. But that may just be wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## Ruprect (9 October 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Annnouncement of a $4 Million placement of 20 million shares at 20c to institutional and sophisticated investors. 

This should give USA a cash balance of over $6 million and just over 100 million shares on offer. 

Nice to see some real support out there.


----------



## Gurgler (9 October 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

So prior to this placement there were 87,888,193 shares. This placement represents an almost 25% increase.

In the first 20 mins this is appearing to be well received - sp up 17%. We'll have to wait and see what it ends up at after the daytraders have had their way with it!

(Disclosure: an unsophisticated investor!)


----------



## Ruprect (9 October 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Wow did you see over 10 million shares go through just after open?

on an XTOS which i assume is a cross trade overseas? Thats a big trade. Somebody is interested here. Wait for a change in substantial holding, on and off.


----------



## Ruprect (16 October 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

So we have had two substantial holder off announcements, Marathon and Hitalba Gold (SRZ owned). Im kind of curious on these two selling. 

But what is interesting is that they were both on the same day at the exact same time, off market transfers, likely to the same person or group. All up over 10 million shares, or as it stands, over 12.5% of the company. 

Stay tuned for a new substantial holder. Could that be something very interesting?

Update: SRZ has announced that they sold 4.8 million shares in USA for cash to pursue aggressive uranium strategy. They did this after the approach of a "broker". No doubt the same broker who approached Marathon.


----------



## Ruprect (19 November 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Nice to see some more good news from USA. Still on track to be commencing trial mining of Uranium in 18 months, and full on production within 2 years. By which stage of course they should have sured up some more good resources. Im still going long on this one. 

As we all know, real Uranium mines are in short supply in Australia. As compared to those dozens still just looking for the stuff. I cant think of too many who will be producing anything within the next 18 months to 2 years. So USA is almost unique on the small cap explorer front.

I like the fact that these guys are serious. Have plenty of cash after placement, and still only around 100 million shares on offer. Just waiting for the market to take serious notice of these guys...

_Adelaide-based UraniumSA Limited announced it anticipated commencing by mid next year the expected 12-month regulatory process to approve a Field Leach Trial at the Company’s Blackbush Prospect at the wholly owned Mullaquana project, 20-kilometres southwest of Whyalla on Eyre Peninsula.
Subject to normal progression through the regulatory process, that would allow the trial to commence by mid-2011 and if successful, transition towards the end of 2011 into early 2012 into maiden commercial production from Blackbush.

Detailing the schedule at the company’s annual general meeting in Adelaide, UraniumSA’s managing director, Russel Bluck, said a scoping study on Blackbush’s development had commenced in recent days to lead into the field trial regulatory process schedule by mid next year.

“We have effectively commenced the transition from pure exploration to exploration and development, one of the few of the crop of uranium IPOs to achieve this benchmark,” Bluck said.

“Blackbush, since its discovery by UraniumSA in December 2007, has evolved as a real project, and we have commenced a scoping study with real contracts and real objectives and real timelines to deliver South Australia a viable new uranium mine.

“Given that South Australia has the best track record of any uranium jurisdiction in Australia, we expect to be able to stay close to our development and maiden production timelines.”_


----------



## Ruprect (3 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Nice jump yesterday on good volume, and now i see why. Got a buy recomendation by BGF Equities who have a price target of 50cents and consider it "way too cheap". Good to see some recognition! 

A side thought is that those options may just come into play again (USAO 24.5 cents ex) - only 2.5 cents out of the money. Be good to see another 7 odd million dollars coming USA's way if they are exercised. 

Drilling ongoing, so should expect some prelim results soonish, followed by an upgrade to size of JORC resource in the first part of the new year. 

Ran yesterday in The Australian too:

You may be wondering why UraniumSA shares put on 20 per cent this morning. No, it wasn't the Abbott/Bishop remarks, but we can tell you that BGF Equities sent out a “buy” note on this stock this morning to its clients. There will be good profits for anyone who can buy under 21c, the note said. The stock was at 21.5c when we last looked, so 0.05c is probably neither here nor there.

BGF has put a 2010 target of 50c on the stock. It urges investors not to be misled by the low grades at USA’s Eyre Peninsula deposit. This is offset by the low capital costs - the location is just 20km from Whyalla - and the ore body is just 50m below surface. This makes it amenable to (cheap because of its proximity to surface) in-situ leaching. It’s in South Australia, so political risk is low (we would say zero) and there are no Native Title issues.

BGF’s conclusion: *“There is a clear disconnect between the current share price and market capitalisation of $19 million … It is way too cheap at current levels.”*


----------



## Ruprect (11 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Interesting announcement out regarding options - USAO. If my reading is correct they consider that the new drilling update will be positive and therefore may have a significant effect on the share price putting the options in the money. 

You may:
 either, pay 24.55 cents per Option and be issued one fully paid ordinary Share in the Company.
 or you may elect to take no action and the Option will lapse with no further value.
If you are considering exercising your options, we advise you to check the Company website,www.uraniumsa.com.au for the latest ASX release. *We anticipate having at least one drilling update prior to the option expiry.* As previously announced, there is one contracted drill rig operating at Black Bush and the Company drill rig is drilling exploration holes to the South at the Plum Bush prospect.


----------



## WiseMum (12 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

As someone fairly new in looking at this company (and uranium as a sector), I'm keen to know who their clients are - are they only supplying the energy industry?  is there any way of knowing if the uranium they're pulling out of the ground could be used in weapons manufacture?


----------



## Ruprect (14 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hi Wise Mum. Thats a good question. Australia has a policy of only allowing Uranium to be sold for energy use, not for use in weapons. From DFAT "Australian uranium may only be exported for peaceful non-explosive purposes..."

So Uranium produced by USA in the coming couple of years can only be exported for energy use. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## WiseMum (14 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Thanks for that ... I appreciate you taking the time to answer 
BTW - it was the article in the Australian that drew my attention - and no doubt many others!


----------



## Ruprect (17 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

No worries. Yeah, it was a good article. I know its been said before...but im confident its only a matter of time here. A single trade of over 700,000 shares went through yesterday morning...

And the good announcements keep coming...another one yesterday, and expecting results from Blackbush soon before a JORC upgrade early in the new year.

_MULLAQUANA URANIUM PROJECT
*Significant Drilling Results at New Plumbush Prospect*

UraniumSA Limited is pleased to announce that further drilling results in the newly named PlumbushProspect continue to deliver significant uranium intersections. Exploration drilling to define the extent of potentially economic mineralisation within the Plumbush Prospect is ongoing and we continue to obtain very positive results._

I might note that the speculation running yesterday was that Uranium may well be allowed to be sold to India in the future. Former Foreign Minister Gareth Evans basically said that it was an antiquated policy and should be changed. He is a mate of Rudd so stay tuned. That could be good news for new producers looking for contracts.


----------



## Ruprect (21 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

And yet another good announcement which should lead to a resource upgrade soon. Im sitting very tight here. 

_Infill drilling at the Blackbush Prospect is identifying higher grades and thicknesses of mineralisation. To the end of the 2009 field season, 58 rotary mud infill drill holes have been completed on a 100m pattern within the resource area (Figure 3). The initial JORC Inferred Mineral Resource for the Blackbush Prospect is 12Mt @ 0.02% U308 (224 ppm) for an estimated 2,700t contained U308._

_Drilling highlights include:
• MRM525: 9.70m @ 602ppm eU3O8, including 3.8m @ 1,240ppm eU3O8
• MRM530: 8.53m @ 307ppm eU3O8, including 2.6m @ 571ppm eU3O8 _
etc etc


----------



## Gurgler (22 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



Ruprect said:


> And yet another good announcement




Yes, but is it enough to coerce me to buy my options? Guess we'll see if they can pull another ann out of the bag before 18 Jan.

Anyone aware of other results being due?


----------



## Ruprect (22 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hi Gurgler. Thats a good question.

They have been working very hard over the last few months, agressive drilling etc. Im sure the directors would love to see these options converted and have been doing all the right things in the lead up to 18 Jan, including telling holders to check their website for updates. Cash isnt easy to come by and would be a big help as they head towards production.

I do know that there have been some very big trades go through over the last week. 23 cents has just been taken out, and that was close to 300k of shares in one hit. 

That puts the options only out of the money by 1.5c.

And the sell side, at the moment, looks very weak after 24.5 cents. 

I might also add that for the first time in a long while, the buy side is well in excess of the sell. 

Need to keep in mind that BGF rated this one a buy recently, suggesting that at current prices USA is VERY undervalued and has strong potential upside for 2010.


----------



## Gurgler (23 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Hi Ruprect

Thanks for the quick feedback and your observations. 

Yes things are certainly heading in the right direction. I anticipate that I'll be making a decision much closer to the enddate so we'll see what transpires over the interim.

All the best for the break.


----------



## Ruprect (29 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Thanks Gurgler, hope you had a good break too.

The trading in USA has been really interesting over the last week or so. Lots of good volume on each of the last 5 trading days, up to and above a million shares. It has pushed the price from around 20 cents to 24 cents, and for most of the last day, 24.5cents. Thats just .005c out of the money for the options.

Whats really interesting is the amount of trades that were coming in big chunks, off the list as it were. They werent trades waiting on the buy side, these had all the signs of accumlators. This was during a time when trade across the spec sector was thin. Not here.

There was some very serious selling resistance on a number of days around the 23-24 cent mark. It didnt take them long to get wiped out.

Im interested to see how this runs over the next few days. If someone keeps buying, the sell side is very thin at the moment. If it stays that way, it wouldnt take much for it to jump.

Im also curious on whether there has been any specific buyer over the last couple of weeks, either an individual or company. Time will tell if there is a substantial holder notice.

With the oppies almost in the money, this could get very interesting indeed for all the USAO holders! Good luck.


----------



## Ruprect (29 December 2009)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Up another 1.5cents today on very good volume already. 25.5c almost gone, putting the options in the money to the tune of nearly 1 cent. USAO trading now at .007. 

And yet again, big orders going though. Buy side now outweighing sellers almost 3 to 1.


----------



## shinobi346 (28 September 2010)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

No new posts here for almost a year?

Some nice movement in this stock this week.

USA triples resource to 10400 tonnes of u oxide. 
http://www.steelguru.com/metals_new...anium_resource_in_South_Australia/167266.html


----------



## rosieman (16 November 2010)

*USA where is it heading?*

USA have seen some strong gains recently.

Are we looking at a potential takeover target?


----------



## shinobi346 (17 November 2010)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Renouceable rights issue announced today. 1 for every 10 you own. I will have to think hard if I want to take it up.


----------



## YELNATS (19 January 2011)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



shinobi346 said:


> Renouceable rights issue announced today. 1 for every 10 you own. I will have to think hard if I want to take it up.




Taking up the rights issue at 25c each was a no-brainer. Has hit nearly 70c today and continuing with its' uptrend.


----------



## Bede (3 March 2012)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

this co is so undervalues right no in my opinion.  They have nearly 42 million pounds of the uranium in South Australia. Exciting times ahead. Good time be buying perhaps


----------



## YELNATS (8 August 2012)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



Bede said:


> this co is so undervalues right no in my opinion.  They have nearly 42 million pounds of the uranium in South Australia. Exciting times ahead. Good time be buying perhaps




Picked up just a few today at 5.6 cents. USA has excellent tenements but the main concern could be cash level however. As per their recent quarterly activities report:

Quote UraniumSA has sufficient cash to fund its planned programs of work and to continue its
planned exploration over the next 6 to 12 months. Unquote

They appear to have gone through nearly $1 million in cash in the June quarter and now have just over $3 million cash on hand.

They don't appear to have announced a cash strategy after the next 6 - 12 months, so maybe a capital raising is coming up?


----------



## Telamelo (16 December 2016)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*

Came across this one recently.. demerger since finalised (all good) and thereafter did a recent raising $$$ in Sep '16 @.007 ... along with their 3 director's recently acquiring all up about 6.4M shares @.007 (in lieu of taking a salary/fees) over recent weeks.

Alice McCleary (Director) recently stated that they are pursuing other business opportunities primarily outside the resource sector (ongoing at the moment). You just never know what 'possible surprise on the flip side' may be around the corner...... I think us shareholders should be quietly optimistic that 'potential good news' could be headed our way soon in 2017.  GLTA

www.anzsecurities.co.nz/directtrade/dynamic/quote.aspx?qqeg=AU&qqsc=usa&QuickQuote=+Go+


Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (17 December 2016)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



Telamelo said:


> Came across this one recently.. demerger since finalised (all good) and thereafter did a recent raising $$$ in Sep '16 @.007 ... along with their 3 director's recently acquiring all up about 6.4M shares @.007 (in lieu of taking a salary/fees) over recent weeks.
> 
> Alice McCleary (Director) recently stated that they are pursuing other business opportunities primarily outside the resource sector (ongoing at the moment). You just never know what 'possible surprise on the flip side' may be around the corner...... I think us shareholders should be quietly optimistic that 'potential good news' could be headed our way soon in 2017.  GLTA
> 
> ...




24 November, 2016 -- Chairman’s address to 2016 AGM of UraniumSA (USA)

"Following the demerger of the Samphire Uranium Project Assets in late June 2016, the company’s focus has been on finding new opportunities to build shareholder value within the UraniumSA listed entity.

The board has been actively pursuing projects involving a variety of minerals and non-uranium energy assets, as well as opportunities outside the resources sector.

Each of these has been carefully evaluated as part of a diversification strategy, and our search remains active and ongoing.

The company has maintained it's strong cost controls, with salary cash payments being minimised and all other costs pared back as far as practically possible. Many of the resolutions being put to the meeting today reflect this cash conservation emphasis.

The company continues to own the Muckanippie EL in northern South Australia, which covers the Wigetty prospect (an ilmenite-magnetite-apatite deposit), the historic Malbooma gold working and other un-named gold prospects, and various base metal and rare earth element prospects.

UraniumSA has also progressed exploration on its Satisfaction Bore and White Nose Bore prospects, within the Muckanippie EL. The company’s two EL Applications (ELAs) remain on foot, and we hope they will be granted by the South Australian government very soon.

Details of these ELAs can be found on our website. On the 1st November 2016, EL 5865 – Whymlet - was granted to Boston Minerals Pty Ltd (a wholly owned subsidiary of UraniumSA). This tenement is prospective for IOCGU, black-shale hosted and unconformity styles of mineralisation. I thank our shareholders and staff for their ongoing patience and support.

I also thank my fellow directors for their dedication in these challenging times.

I am confident that our hard work will result in improved outcomes for all of us."

Alice McCleary
Chairman UraniumSA Limited


----------



## Telamelo (20 December 2016)

*Re: USA - UraniumSA*



Telamelo said:


> 24 November, 2016 -- Chairman’s address to 2016 AGM of UraniumSA (USA)
> 
> "Following the demerger of the Samphire Uranium Project Assets in late June 2016, the company’s focus has been on finding new opportunities to build shareholder value within the UraniumSA listed entity.
> 
> ...



sp pivot point @.008c hit yesterday with chart technical's showing positive macd, rising stochastics and RSI etc.

I'm hoping/looking for at least a 'bagger or two' in this one in the near term imho

DYOR  ..  Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (27 December 2016)

Telamelo said:


> *Re: USA - UraniumSA*
> 
> 
> sp pivot point @.008c hit yesterday with chart technical's showing positive macd, rising stochastics and RSI etc.
> ...



http://au.investing.com/equities/uraniumsa-ltd


Noticed weekly chart (1W) shaping up as 'bullish sentiment appearing'..  market depth beginning to reflect this as well imo


Cheers tela


----------



## Telamelo (14 January 2017)

Telamelo said:


> http://au.investing.com/equities/uraniumsa-ltd
> 
> 
> Noticed weekly chart (1W) shaping up as 'bullish sentiment appearing'..  market depth beginning to reflect this as well imo
> ...



Well hello hello.. here we are having closed up strongly @.015c nice  just don't ask me how!? lol

P.S. Fortunately, my 'short term punt' worked out really well from earlier .006c/.007c entry going back about 3-4 weeks ago... If only it was this easy every trade! lol

GLTA

Cheers tela


----------



## greggles (2 May 2018)

Good news for UraniumSA Limited today. The company intends to acquire Nomad Explorations Pty Ltd, the owner of six highly prospective cobalt-copper-nickel assets in NSW, the Northern Territory and Western Australia.

To fund the acquisition the company intends to raise approximately $1,200,000 by issuing 171,500,000 shares at $0.007. The funds will be used to explore the company's own tenements, the new Nomad tenements and for working capital.

USA is currently trading at 1.4c, up 92.86% on yesterday's close of 0.7c.


----------



## System (2 August 2018)

On August 1st, 2018, UraniumSA Limited (USA) changed its name and ASX code to Twenty Seven Co. Limited (TSC).


----------



## Miner (7 September 2020)

Another stock Uranium SA changed name in 2018 and https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200903/pdf/44m8v5scmt4lc4.pdfno posting .
Now called TSC, has gone into halt for capital raising and two mining leases. Primarily to get some cash.
When you read the gold chip - 0.17 gm per ton . Joke as many gold operations discard their gold at 0.2 gm per ton.
But good publicity will be there.
I will be watching what new surprise market gets when it is xR.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200903/pdf/44m8v5scmt4lc4.pdf


----------



## frugal.rock (28 September 2020)

How's it looking now @Miner ?
Has popped up on my radar tonight.
Had a quick glance. 
Don't have enough time to check it out properly though.
Cheers.


----------



## greggles (16 September 2021)

TSC has identified new lithium and tin targets at the Trident Project in NSW.  Drill testing of high-priority targets to commence in the coming months.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2021)

and up, up today to all of 0.8c

expect TH and Cap in Hand Raising soon


----------



## Miner (16 September 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> and up, up today to all of 0.8c
> 
> expect TH and Cap in Hand Raising soon



You meant pumping with a good news to support CR ??


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 September 2021)

well, you have to take advantage of a SP jump to not dilute too much. And I mean, raise capital on no news? How does that work?


----------



## System (9 December 2022)

On December 9th, 2022, Twenty Seven Co. Limited (TSC) changed its name and ASX code to Everest Metals Corporation Limited (EMC).


----------

